# War-europe.com weder code noch acc regi



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

Hiho leute habt ihr das gleiche problem wie ich (ich mein jetzt die leute die keine pre order haben)

kann weder auf meinen acc noch auf die code registration zugreifen.....

kommt immer die fehlermeldung "ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar wir entschuldigen uns blabla....^^"

naja hoffentlich wird das bis acht noch was haben ja noch ne halbe stunde zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchilleusKDV (18. September 2008)

denk mal da wird es wohl so werden wie damals am 14 Februar 2005 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

wieso was war da bin WAR neuling^^


----------



## AoC.Virtus (18. September 2008)

wenn dann erst nach acht^^


----------



## Jowanny (18. September 2008)

Jo geht wohl erst wieder ab 8:00


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> wieso was war da bin WAR neuling^^


WoW Release.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

hehe^^

naja ich hoffe nur das alles klappt ab 8....#

habs bei nem kumpel gestern gesehen der die pre order hat und ich denke das spiel hat echt potenzial....

ich würde halt gerne wissen wieviele leute etz auch den Code butten auf der WAR Hp mashen und immer die selbe meldung kommt...

ich denke ein fehlstart würde das spiel ganz weit in der gunst so mancher spieler zurückwerfen


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Ich smashe den Button, und das obwohl es ca. 3 h vorm Aufstehen is (Nein, ich bin kein Hartzi o.ä., sondern Student, also höchstens o.ä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber ich glaube, dass du dich freuen kannst, wenn du heut Abend mal irgendwie ne andere Page als die Mainpage sehen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

o.O mach mir keine angst^^

naja sind noch 10 min  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja um 9 muss ich zum zahnklempner und dann werde ich wohl abgelenkt genug sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AchilleusKDV (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> o.O mach mir keine angst^^
> 
> naja sind noch 10 min
> 
> ...


 viel Erfolg und schmerzfreien Aufenthalt wünsche ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Also ich bin auch mal wirklich gespannt ob es in wenigen Minuten funktioniert...

Nun ja.. meine Erwartungshaltung ob ich heute großartig zum spielen komme ist auch nicht wirklich hoch..

Hoffe ich werde eines besseren belehrt.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

hehe thx


----------



## AchilleusKDV (18. September 2008)

ich war zuletzt in AoC nach der aber für mich enttäuschenden Umsetzung bin ich nun wieder bei WoW, ich halte nicht viel von dem was ich bisher aus Warhammer gesehen habe aber trotzdem möchte ich mich mal eines besseren belehren lassen da ich bisher keine Gelegenheit hatte mal in die Beta reinzuschnuppern hab ich es mir mal gekauft. Vielleicht ist es ja auch der Überflieger und es läuft WoW den Rang ab wobei mir die Umsetzung von Spore wo ja auch EA dahinter steht mich ziemlich abgeschreckt hat.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

so acht uhr isses und wie zu erwarten es geht nix


----------



## AchilleusKDV (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> so acht uhr isses und wie zu erwarten es geht nix



ich brenne zwar drauf es mal anzuspielen aber war eigentlich zu erwarten nur die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ich komm ja derzeit nicht mal zur Codeeingabe auf der Homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

jup wie gesagt da gehts dir wie mir codeeingabe is nich


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Ich bete einfach mal zu Gott, dass ich die Seite nie wieder besuchen muss, sobald ich das Game einmal zum laufen bekommen habe... 

Ich verspüre echten Hass auf den Affen der die Seite wartet.


----------



## Dugal (18. September 2008)

Ich habe das selbe Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So ein Mist. Ich denke das kann dauern und heute hab ich frei. Kotz


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

AchilleusKDV schrieb:


> ich brenne zwar drauf es mal anzuspielen aber war eigentlich zu erwarten nur die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ich komm ja derzeit nicht mal zur Codeeingabe auf der Homepage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht mal Einloggen auf der Homepage :-(

Da steht ich Extra auf und dann das ^^

Mfg


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

Ohja wobei die enttäuschung überwiegt 

und bin sauer das ich so früh aufstehen musste im urlaub bin seit kurz vor sieben auf den beinen :grmpf:


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

hmm ok... Geduld Freunde... Geduld..


----------



## alkvort (18. September 2008)

ich finds echt schade, denn das spiel macht riesen spaß!
in der open beta habe ich mich nicht beschwert, als die ganzen probleme auftraten.

Aber, dass sie es nicht mal zum offiziellen start hinbekommen, ist echt unter aller sau. 
neben den warteschlangen auf den server (so wie es berichtet wurde) und nun das hier, muss man schon fast annehmen, die wollen ihre kunden verprellen.

eventuell hätte man die code-registrierung schon etwas früher freigeben können LOL (*ironiemode aus*)


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Ich find nich wirklich schlimm, dass man jetz nich spielen kann, denn man hat ja nen paar Jahre dazu Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was mich nur aufregt, is der Fakt, dass man ma wieder nix von offizieller Seite liest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Ich freu mich schon darauf, dass die leute die sich den client erst heute kaufen und dann gegen 9:00-10:00 soweit sind sich registrieren zu wollen den Server dann endgültig zum abkacken bringen. Bravo, wieso nicht um 0:00 das Game starten... dann wärens schonmal 50.000 Leute weniger gewesen, die jetzt die Website knechten.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

der patcher funzt ja auch nicht bei euch oder?

(wäre ja irgendwie logisch "no code = no patch")


----------



## Pat Stone (18. September 2008)

Wundert mich, dass da schon wieder nichts geht. Hab gestern noch die neuen Optionen in der Accountverwaltung angeschaut & mir gedacht " Hey, GOA wird´s ja doch schaffen den Releaseansturm zu bewältigen. "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

8:13
kein einloggen möglich -.-


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

ich hab genau das gleiche problem mit anmelden und code registrieren, steht man extra auf um noch den Patch laden zu können un was is? Nix -.- ich hoffe die bekommen das fix zum laufen... Ich finds aber auch kacke das die nix in die News schreiben von wegen das es noch ne stunde dauern kann etc. so muss man einfach abwarten...


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

AchilleusKDV schrieb:


> ich war zuletzt in AoC nach der aber für mich enttäuschenden Umsetzung bin ich nun wieder bei WoW, ich halte nicht viel von dem was ich bisher aus Warhammer gesehen habe aber trotzdem möchte ich mich mal eines besseren belehren lassen da ich bisher keine Gelegenheit hatte mal in die Beta reinzuschnuppern hab ich es mir mal gekauft. Vielleicht ist es ja auch der Überflieger und es läuft WoW den Rang ab wobei mir die Umsetzung von Spore wo ja auch EA dahinter steht mich ziemlich abgeschreckt hat.



LOL
sorry, aber was soll diese Meinung im Thread mit dem Titel: "War-europe.com weder code noch acc regi"?

Das weiß wohl nur der liebe Jott und der Ersteller...


btt:
Bis gestern Abend stand noch, mein Key ist nicht gültig. Nun ist die Seite nicht erreichbar.

Na ja... Der EA Downloader lädt noch ne Stunde...

Hab alle möglichen WAR-Foren offen^^


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

dann wird das patchladen noch 2 stunden dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann haben wir den salat


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

wem sagste das,
hab mir extra frei genomm heute deswegen und wenn die erst nachmittag ausm knick komm ...
na schönen dank


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> LOL
> sorry, aber was soll diese Meinung im Thread mit dem Titel: "War-europe.com weder code noch acc regi"?
> 
> Das weiß wohl nur der liebe Jott und der Ersteller...
> ...




du lädst den patch schon?! Wenn ja woher?


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Also mich überrascht es nicht, im normalen fall gibt man vorher die option sein Code zu reg'n.. XD

Eine gewisse vorbereitung hätte nicht geschadet.. aber was solls

*kaffee sauf und fern glotz* XD

Eins muss ich jeddoch sagen, die Community hier ist cool.. meistens tote hose in der früh in so andere Foren XD


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> wem sagste das,
> hab mir extra frei genomm heute deswegen und wenn die erst nachmittag ausm knick komm ...
> na schönen dank



Wenn du heut nachmittag noch dabei bist, wirds bis heut abend dauern.

Die ham wirklich NICHTS aus der Open Beta gelernt.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

frei habe ich (2 wochen urlaub hehe^^) auch aber heute nachmittag einiges zu erledigen 

am besten GOA vors arbeitsgericht zerren und urlaub zurückverlangen^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Naja ich geh runter un mach mir was zu mampfen... da holt man sich schon n attest vom arzt um frei zu bekommen und dann das xD Naja ich hab ausnahmsweise nur heute diese "Arschloch-Einstellung" xD


----------



## Louis Hunt (18. September 2008)

AchilleusKDV schrieb:


> denk mal da wird es wohl so werden wie damals am 14 Februar 2005
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du meinst sicher den 11. Februar 2005 ^^ da konnte ich mein Acc auch erst am 12.02.05 erst aktivieren


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

ich verstehs nur nich warum die nix in die news schreiben...


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> du lädst den patch schon?! Wenn ja woher?



Nein, keine Panik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Client über den EA Store. Aber immerhin volle Kanone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

aua ja der Februar 2005 ^^ 

trotzdem nervig, ich will zogggen !


----------



## alimann13 (18. September 2008)

Irgenwo war doch gestern zu lesen, das sie heute die Accountverwaltung abschalten und morgen erst wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Das ist natürlich ne riesen Frechheit, tausende werden sich heute das Spiel kaufen und können es nicht spielen weil sie garkeinen Account erstellen können bzw ihren Key nicht eingeben können.

Da kann man ja wirklich nur hoffen das es heute noch irgendwann funktioniert. Ansonsten wär der Release ja wohl ein Witz, wenn heut nur Leute mit Headstartcode spielen könnten.

machts gut


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Die erste News auf der offiziellen Seite bringen sie so gegen halb elf mit nem haufen sinnloser Entschuldigungen.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Nein, keine Panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ähh braucht man zum downloaden des patches den clienten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der is doch eigtl. automatisch dabei oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradira (18. September 2008)

Ich fühl mich so an WOW erinnert "Wir entschuldigen uns für die Unannehmlichkeiten !" ^^


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> ich verstehs nur nich warum die nix in die news schreiben...




is mir auch n rätsel
aba hauptsache ankündigen das die schachteln bei den zockjern gestern angekomm sind
WOOOOOOOOOOW lolZ


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

halb 11 nachts ja ^^


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

hi

so wer wow spielt und auch rechnen und denken kann (nich nur früh morgends) der weis das GOA im land der froscheschenkelesser sein zu hause hat und wir dadurch GMT+1 haben, also wenns bei uns 8 uhr ist ist es in paris 7 uhr, also ball flach halten, ich hoffe genauso wie ihr auf reibungslosen headstart,


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Dann müsste ja wenigstens die Code-Registrierung jetz gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

könnten ja wenigstens mal was in die News reinschreiben!

spielverderber .....


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so wer wow spielt und auch rechnen und denken kann (nich nur früh morgends) der weis das GOA im land der froscheschenkelesser sein zu hause hat und wir dadurch GMT+1 haben, also wenns bei uns 8 uhr ist ist es in paris 7 uhr, also ball flach halten, ich hoffe genauso wie ihr auf reibungslosen headstart,




Wie wir in einer vorangegangene Nachricht angekündigt hatten, werden die Server morgen früh um 8 Uhr deutscher Zeit eröffnet.

und headstart war schon längst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnavid (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so wer wow spielt und auch rechnen und denken kann (nich nur früh morgends) der weis das GOA im land der froscheschenkelesser sein zu hause hat und wir dadurch GMT+1 haben, also wenns bei uns 8 uhr ist ist es in paris 7 uhr, also ball flach halten, ich hoffe genauso wie ihr auf reibungslosen headstart,



LOL!

Wenns in Deutschland 8.00 ist, ist es in Frankreich auch 8.00!

Wir sind auch GMT+1 genau wie FR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

zum 100.000 mal: MEZ is unsere Zeit. Des weiteren is in Frankreich AUCH unsere Zeit, denn da is auch MEZ.

Fazit: MEZ is MEZ ist MEZ bedeutet MEZ.


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

hat paris nicht auch gmt +1 ?


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

alimann13 schrieb:


> Irgenwo war doch gestern zu lesen, das sie heute die Accountverwaltung abschalten und morgen erst wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Das ist natürlich ne riesen Frechheit, tausende werden sich heute das Spiel kaufen und können es nicht spielen weil sie garkeinen Account erstellen können bzw ihren Key nicht eingeben können.
> 
> Da kann man ja wirklich nur hoffen das es heute noch irgendwann funktioniert. Ansonsten wär der Release ja wohl ein Witz, wenn heut nur Leute mit Headstartcode spielen könnten.
> 
> machts gut



wtf? Ich hab mir gestern das Spiel gekauft und konnte auch gestern nich meinen Code eingeben da er "ungültig" sei... ich hab die dann Kontaktiert und eine e-mail bekommen das mein Code mit dem anfang WASBX erst ab heute gültig sein muss, daraus schliess ich doch das ich wohl heute noch mein code registrieren kann und loslegen kann mitm zocken!


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> ich verstehs nur nich warum die nix in die news schreiben...



Vllt weil sie daran derzeit direkt arbeiten?
Oder der Site Admin ist eingeschlafen XD

Spekulieren kann man da nur , wohl weiter abwarten^^

Naja News gibts meistens erst nach einigen stunden.. habs noch nie anders erlebt. XD


----------



## Pat Stone (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so wer wow spielt und auch rechnen und denken kann (nich nur früh morgends) der weis das GOA im land der froscheschenkelesser sein zu hause hat und wir dadurch GMT+1 haben, also wenns bei uns 8 uhr ist ist es in paris 7 uhr, also ball flach halten, ich hoffe genauso wie ihr auf reibungslosen headstart,



Der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sind mit Frankreich in einer Zeitzone. Eigentlich schon seit 2000 Jahren oder so.


----------



## Gradira (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> so wer wow spielt und auch rechnen und denken kann (nich nur früh morgends) der weis das GOA im land der froscheschenkelesser sein zu hause hat und wir dadurch GMT+1 haben, also wenns bei uns 8 uhr ist ist es in paris 7 uhr, also ball flach halten, ich hoffe genauso wie ihr auf reibungslosen headstart,



Seit wann hat Paris ne andere Uhrzeit als wir ?????


----------



## Nadaria (18. September 2008)

mal abgesehen von der zeitverschiebung....

leute haltet mal den ball flach selbst bei wow nach so vielen jahren wird z.b. bei einspielung des patches 3.0 garantiert nicht auf die minute genau der server wieder da sein wie das bei jedem content patch der fall war.

aber ein launch soll auf die sekunde pünktlich sein?


----------



## Thedynamike (18. September 2008)

Hieß es nicht gestern, dass die Accountverwaltung heute sowieso heute nicht verfügbar ist?


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Gradira schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Paris ne andere Uhrzeit als wir ?????



Seit ner knappen halben Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amuriel (18. September 2008)

Frankreich hat die gleiche Uhrzeit wie wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> ähh braucht man zum downloaden des patches den clienten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hä?
Verstehe dich nicht ganz...
Keine Ahnung wie das bei WAR läuft. Ob man die Patches wie bei WoW auch so ziehen kann.

Aber was willst du mit nem Patch, wenn du den Client noch nicht hast? Bringt leider gar nichts.
Client hat immmerhin 8 GB.


----------



## Schnavid (18. September 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von der zeitverschiebung....
> 
> leute haltet mal den ball flach selbst bei wow nach so vielen jahren wird z.b. bei einspielung des patches 3.0 garantiert nicht auf die minute genau der server wieder da sein wie das bei jedem content patch der fall war.
> 
> aber ein launch soll auf die sekunde pünktlich sein?



Muss dir Recht geben, bis auf, dass es keine Zeitverschiebung gibt^^


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht gestern, dass die Accountverwaltung heute sowieso heute nicht verfügbar ist?





wär schon schwachsinnig da heute offi release is und man sich n acc machen bzw den cd key reggen muss


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht gestern, dass die Accountverwaltung heute sowieso heute nicht verfügbar ist?



ja ich glaub schon aber was für ein schwachsinn ist das? Das so groß anzukündigen und die ganzen leute die sich das Spiel heute kaufen können das dann nich zocken? Sry das passt nich so ganz in meine logik


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> wtf? Ich hab mir gestern das Spiel gekauft und konnte auch gestern nich meinen Code eingeben da er "ungültig" sei... ich hab die dann Kontaktiert und eine e-mail bekommen das mein Code mit dem anfang WASBX erst ab heute gültig sein muss, daraus schliess ich doch das ich wohl heute noch mein code registrieren kann und loslegen kann mitm zocken!





geht mir genau so!

ich wiederhole mich ungern aber : Ichwill Zockeeeen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitzone#UTC_bis_UTC.2B3h

XD Paris ist genau so GMT+1:00


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

vengence schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitzone#UTC_bis_UTC.2B3h
> 
> XD Paris ist genau so GMT+1:00



Beziehungsweise MEZ


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

gutesten morgen warhammer gemeinschafft.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie zu erwarten ist nach der beta nich wirklich besserung eingetreten was die page betrifft... ich bin dafür das wir mit einem wütenden mob nach frankreich zu GOA gehen und den verantwortlichen (sofern er dort ist lünchen) und sind pünkltich zum headstart wieder in deutschland.. weil wie wir schon hörten... in frankreich es eine std früher ist als hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer macht mit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnavid (18. September 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de159&lang=de




> Wir haben die Kontoverwaltung für heute vorübergehend neu geöffnet. Damit könnt ihr eure Details, wie zum Beispiel E-Mail-Adresse, Passwort, persönliche Informationen oder Geheimfrage ändern.
> 
> Um auf diesen Abschnitt zugreifen zu können, müsst ihr euch zunächst auf unserer Webseite einloggen und anschließend auf „Mein Profil“ klicken. Dieser Service wird morgen noch einmal deaktiviert, sollte am Freitag aber wieder zu Verfügung stehen.



geschrieben am 17.09.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> gutesten morgen warhammer gemeinschafft..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich wär dabei xD


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> gutesten morgen warhammer gemeinschafft..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




sry sitz hier noch im schlafanzug ,also kein bock auf reisen grade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Zurück in die Zukunft!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yosuvf7Unmg


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

ja das mit der account verwaltung habe ich auch gehört aber es war nix von code registration gestanden das die gesperrt wird


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

gern so lang der mob diesen satz brüllen kann^^

„Knüpp'l un' Steinä brech'n mir da Beinä, aba Gork un' Mork werd'n dir da Schäd'l in Stückä mosch'n, wenn du nich' sofort Leinä ziehst, du Riesentrott'l!“

find das so genial XD


----------



## hoherprotektor (18. September 2008)

bin schon in Frankreich soll ich schnell mal vorbeifahren!!!^^
So wie ich das verstanden habe soll acc verwaltung geschlossen bleiben aber den key sollte man eingeben können


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

> Dieser Service wird morgen noch einmal deaktiviert, sollte am Freitag aber wieder zu Verfügung stehen.



was soll man dazu sagen?...


----------



## Qwalle (18. September 2008)

bleibt doch mal geschmeidig ^^

es ist grad mal halb9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und @peta : hast du ne ahnung ^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> ja das mit der account verwaltung habe ich auch gehört aber es war nix von code registration gestanden das die gesperrt wird



des mitm code eingeben is aber auch unter "Mein Konto"...


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

papperlapapp schlafanzug... wer ein fan ist, fährt im zweifelsfall nackt oder mit lendenschurz dahin und lüncht los... also leute... auf die plätze fertig los?! ^^


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Wie soll man seinen Key eingeben können, ohne in die Accountverwaltung zu gehn?


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Schnavid schrieb:


> http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de159&lang=de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, nur blöd dass ich mich noch nicht registriert hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

erst halb9 ?!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

ich würd einfach sagen abwarten und hoffen das irgendwann der Button "Code" heute noch funktioniert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

@qwalle
klar hab ich ne ahnung.. und zwar die, dass wir heute nimmer zum daddeln kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil irgend nen spion von blizzard bei GOA eingeschleußt wurde um die hp zu sabotieren ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Leodyn schrieb:


> erst halb9 ?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich werde gibberig. Und zwar nicht grad wenig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Leodyn schrieb:


> erst halb9 ?!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL, das ist der geilste Smiley den ich je gesehen habe. Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

extra mei nwecker auf 7e gestellt man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär auch echt zu schön gewesen wenn alles reibungslos funktioniert xD


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> LOL, das ist der geilste Smiley den ich je gesehen habe. Hammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich mir auch gedacht xDDD


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> extra mei nwecker auf 7e gestellt man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





me2.....


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> extra mei nwecker auf 7e gestellt man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




meiner war auch auf 7 WEIL:

"ie wir in einer vorangegangene Nachricht angekündigt hatten, werden die Server morgen früh um 8 Uhr deutscher Zeit eröffnet. Der Patcher wird ca. eine Stunde vorher für euch verfügbar sein, damit ihr euren Client auf den neusten Stand bringen könnt."

,das hat ja prima geklappt...


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Die könnten ruhig nen Click Counter online stellen


----------



## Creazy (18. September 2008)

ja is echt schade des mit der seite. war allerdings zu erwarten das des nich auf anhieb klappt. beim open beta start konnte man ja zeitweiße auch nicht auf die seite zugreifen. hoffe einfach mal das solche probleme nur am anfang auftauchen. wünsche WAR nich ein ähnliches schicksal wie AoC.


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> extra mei nwecker auf 7e gestellt man
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wichtig ist jetzt das wir Ruhe bewahren. Am Besten wird sein wir legen uns in Embryonalhaltung vor den PC und singen solange französische Chansons bis dieser Button gefixed ist.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

wenigstens vertreiben wir uns die Zeit gemeinsam... (schwacher trost aber immerhin besser als nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

tabascobob schrieb:


> Wichtig ist jetzt das wir Ruhe bewahren. Am Besten wird sein wir legen uns in Embryonalhaltung vor den PC und singen solange französische Chansons bis dieser Button gefixed ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man egal was du nimmst, nehm weniger davon!


----------



## Melfis (18. September 2008)

News:

Guten Morgen,
wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.

Nur noch ein wenig Geduld!


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> wenigstens vertreiben wir uns die Zeit gemeinsam... (schwacher trost aber immerhin besser als nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn ich schon nicht zocken kann möchte ich mich wenigstens mitteilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

@ 7:00 wach.
nun meine freundin is heute um 5:00 auf zur arbeit... seitdem wirsche ich hier rum und kau mitlerweile nimmer an den fingernägeln sondern an den fingern ^^ 
die beta war fjeeeden geil... aber bisher war mit der page immer irgendein problem verbunden.... man sollte vllt mal wirklich ne massenmail zu GOA schreiben, also eine vernünftige.. und die darauf hinweisen das eine "versprochene leistung" nicht eingehalten wurde... und das die vllt. sich mal was ausdenken sollten den "unmut" der "kunden" zu besänftigen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,
wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.

Nur noch ein wenig Geduld!


----------



## alimann13 (18. September 2008)

Registrierungsserver werden in kürze verfügbar sein, offizelle Seite.


----------



## Falcon2K (18. September 2008)

Immerhin gibt es eine Meldung von MagnusK im warhammer-alliance Forum von 8:30 und ich zitiere..."08:30 CET: registration and other services will open very soon"...es besteht also Huffnung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Melfis schrieb:


> News:
> 
> Guten Morgen,
> wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.
> ...




WOOOOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOOHOHOHOHOH!!!! WIR KÖNNEN SUCHTEN!!!!


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

naja wär auch zu schön gewesen wenn GOA mal ein paar Hirnzellen mehr angestrengt hätte um die Accountverwaltung mal heute NICHT zu deaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grad am release oh mann...

ich kann nur hoffen das die grad dabei sind das zu fixen... sonst dreh ich durch


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> wenigstens vertreiben wir uns die Zeit gemeinsam... (schwacher trost aber immerhin besser als nix
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das ohne flimmernde Bilder!
Wer brauch also noch das Game? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich persönlich find die soziale Komponente bei MMO's nämlich am wichtigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Wie soll man seinen Key eingeben können, ohne in die Accountverwaltung zu gehn?



Unter Reg. steht "Code". ^^

Schad, wenn das hier genauso anfängt wie bei AoC, weis ich dass das Game wieder beim Händler ist.


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> man egal was du nimmst, nehm weniger davon!


Esse grade Edeka-Cornflakes... vielleicht haben die finstere Kräfte?


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Wow , respekt 38 min und es gibt news! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vriojin (18. September 2008)

omg jetzt wird auch noch das login fenster grau angezeigt


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

yo! sagten gestern 08:00 heute heißt es 09:00 ... ich tippe eher auf 10:00 weil  geleich wieder dickster anstrum auf die page is ^^


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> WOOOOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOOHOHOHOHOH!!!! WIR KÖNNEN SUCHTEN!!!!



Der Zeitverschiebungsmann hatte Recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sch... Klimaerwärmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qwalle (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> @qwalle
> klar hab ich ne ahnung.. und zwar die, dass wir heute nimmer zum daddeln kommen
> 
> 
> ...





soweit würde ich nicht gehen, mit der behauptung, dass ihr nicht spielen könnt.

lieber einfach mal was frühstücken...



@ alle die noch kein konto eingerichtet haben (ist egal, solange die keyeingabe nicht geht)
@ alle die den key noch nicht eingeben können (ist egal, weil ihr eh erst freigeschaltet werden müsst UND patchen)

also sollte die page funktionieren, dann rechnet mit ner stunde bis 2 (das is human für ein release)

und @peta: in der beta hat es ab page-go bei mir 2 tage gedauert, ich denke mal schon, dass die was daraus gelernt haben ^^


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> wirsche



Sachse?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> Und das ohne flimmernde Bilder!
> Wer brauch also noch das Game?
> 
> 
> ...


 Richtig, da bin ich mit dir einer Meinung^^ naja in ner halben Stunde gehts los, legt die Waffen an,  Sattelt die Pferde, packt die Hemoriden Salbe ein und los gehts in den Kampf xD


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

sooooooooooo jetz ma zum topic :

wer macht alles nen bösen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Ich glaub denen trotzdem kein Wort...

5€, dass die das nich bis 9:30 gebacken bekommen.


----------



## Pat Stone (18. September 2008)

Es tut sich was. Gerade werden die ganzen neuen Server hochgefahren. Nur die neuen RP Server tauchen noch nicht in der Liste auf.


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Gnaaaaaagh! Zockeeeen! Afk, Kaffee kochen.


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

wir sollen nicht anduernd versuchen uns einzu loggen bestimmt ^^


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

mir hat schon lange nicht mehr mein zeigefinger wehgetan wie heute ! " Code -Klick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , Code-Klick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .........................."


----------



## Melfis (18. September 2008)

GOA is echt der hammer...
Man hätte doch von anfang an sagen können das man sich erst ab 9 uhr regen kann, aber so ist man doch nur enttäuscht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube langssam die machen das extra


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> sooooooooooo jetz ma zum topic :
> 
> wer macht alles nen bösen?
> 
> ...



Da ich WoW-Ally-geschädigt bin, mach ich hier nen Bösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn's überhaupt läuft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> sooooooooooo jetz ma zum topic :
> 
> wer macht alles nen bösen?
> 
> ...




Ich mach mir einen Schwarzork... hab in WoW schon Tank gespielt, will ich da auch ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Nur noch ein wenig Geduld!



Bitte immer ne Quelle dabei!
Dachte ehrlich erst das ist Verarsche...
Aber nicht wegen dir, sondern durch Erfahrungen mir AoEntäuschung...


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Ja Schwarzork mit fieser Monsteraxt!


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

<-- voraussichtlich (wie in der beta) Hexenkriegerin... jaja.. weiblicher char.. aber hey, wenigstens von morgens bis abends mit brutalen dolchen und titten versorgt bis freundin wiederkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

ein ally! tötet ES!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hmmm iwie begeistert mich die helle seite nirgends.
nichma bei star wars ^^


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

cyberon2002 schrieb:


> wir sollen nicht anduernd versuchen uns einzu loggen bestimmt ^^


Das wäre vernünftig... wirklich.... *f5 knopf auf der warhammerseite hämmer*


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir einen Schwarzork... hab in WoW schon Tank gespielt, will ich da auch ausprobieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Goblin-Schamane für mich:-D Voll auf heal*g*


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> <-- voraussichtlich (wie in der beta) Hexenkriegerin... jaja.. weiblicher char.. aber hey, wenigstens von morgens bis abends mit brutalen dolchen und titten versorgt bis freundin wiederkommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ROFL!
weiß das deine freundin? ^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Ja Schwarzork mit fieser Monsteraxt!



Richtig, da machst spass dann die Gegner mies herzuklatschen :>


----------



## Barbarend@ve (18. September 2008)

Mythic
"Guten Morgen,
wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.

Nur noch ein wenig Geduld! "


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

hmmm, ich mach wohl n chosen,
wer hätte das gedacht ^^


----------



## -=ACC=-Gunman (18. September 2008)

mach lieber nen choosen zock den schon seit cb und der rockt richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

es hat sich was getan. ^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> <-- voraussichtlich (wie in der beta) Hexenkriegerin... jaja.. weiblicher char.. aber hey, wenigstens von morgens bis abends mit brutalen dolchen und titten versorgt bis freundin wiederkommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist echt Hart man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Barbarend@ve schrieb:


> Mythic
> "Guten Morgen,
> wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Nur noch ein wenig Geduld! "


Und dafür hast du dich extra angemeldet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

ja sie weißt es, und noch besser sie spielt auch mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 voll qeil ^^


----------



## Melfis (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Bitte immer ne Quelle dabei!
> Dachte ehrlich erst das ist Verarsche...
> Aber nicht wegen dir, sondern durch Erfahrungen mir AoEntäuschung...



http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de163&lang=de


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> hmmm, ich mach wohl n chosen,
> wer hätte das gedacht ^^



Nen Chosen? Das is jetzt aber mal ne außergewöhnliche Klassenwahl... xD
Irgendwann werden die zur 3. Fraktion, wenn die jeder spielen will.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> ja sie weißt es, und noch besser sie spielt auch mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und sie spielt bestimmt son Muskelprotz solange bis DU kommst xD


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Was glaubt ihr wie ist die Verteilung (hab keine Ahnung von dem Spiel)?
Also gut/böse?

Und welche Servervariante bevorzugt ihr?


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

offenes RvR oder standart??


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

ne dunkel11 mage ^^ nich mit fieser monsteraxt, aber mit fiesenmonstertitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Nen Chosen? Das is jetzt aber mal ne außergewöhnliche Klassenwahl... xD
> Irgendwann werden die zur 3. Fraktion, wenn die jeder spielen will.



naja zelot oder magus oder gobliniwas stehn auch zur debatte, ma guggn wonach mir is ^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie ist die Verteilung (hab keine Ahnung von dem Spiel)?
> Also gut/böse?
> 
> Und welche Servervariante bevorzugt ihr?



Ich werd auf jedenfall böse und geh auf ein open RvR Server, aus meiner WoW erfahrung weiss ich das, in dem Fall open PvP, einfach mehr spass gemact hat, war aber auch manchmal frustrierend beim questen in umkämpfte Gebiete, naja da war in TS wenigstens das gefluche noch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie ist die Verteilung (hab keine Ahnung von dem Spiel)?
> Also gut/böse?
> 
> Und welche Servervariante bevorzugt ihr?


RP-PvP werd ich wohl anfangen, da isses dann auch nich so voll hoffe ich.
Verhältnis 70/30 für die dunkle Seite.... weil wir Kekse haben!


----------



## cymius (18. September 2008)

tabascobob schrieb:


> Wichtig ist jetzt das wir Ruhe bewahren. Am Besten wird sein wir legen uns in Embryonalhaltung vor den PC und singen solange französische Chansons bis dieser Button gefixed ist.



warum weniger davon das zeug scheit gut zu sein wo hast du das her will auch was btw login geht immer noch nicht und mit dem code ist es auch essig


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie ist die Verteilung (hab keine Ahnung von dem Spiel)?
> Also gut/böse?
> 
> Und welche Servervariante bevorzugt ihr?




wahrscheinlich das gegenteil wie bei wow
also mehr böse als gut ^^


hmmmm wahrscheinlich open RvR ^^


----------



## Thodis (18. September 2008)

Guten Morgen !!!!

Wird es auch einen neuen RPG Server geben ? Wenn ja weiss jemand wie der heissen wird ?


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> naja zelot oder magus oder gobliniwas stehn auch zur debatte, ma guggn wonach mir is ^^



Wenigstens haste in WoW nen Retripala gespielt... dann kannst du kein schlechter Mensch sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

wie funtz hier eigendlich die "zitat" funktion? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
achso... ich find es bissel schade das "zerstörung" total überladen ist.. wie allies bei wow, aber hoffe das pendelt sich noch ein, ich mein, irgendwas brauchen wir doch zum zerklatschen oda? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr wie ist die Verteilung (hab keine Ahnung von dem Spiel)?
> Also gut/böse?
> 
> Und welche Servervariante bevorzugt ihr?



Hab gehört das überwiegend Chaos gehen, Beta wars so Ordnung 10% / Zerstörung 90%...

aber das hat ja wenig zu sagen XD da sicherlich einige mehr dazu kommen.


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2008)

Mir wirds heute vom Herr des Hauses gekauft da ich arbeiten bin und daher keine Zeit zum kaufen hab. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich es heute am Abend so gegen 20:00 wenn ich Zeit hab zocken kann....


----------



## Creazy (18. September 2008)

RvR lautet meine wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe nen server zu bekommen der relativ ausgeglichen ist damit es "fair" zugeht. denke allerdings das es viele leute geben wird die z.B Zerstörung nur deswegen wählen werden weil in den beiden Trailern die Zerstörung gewonnen hat. hoffe einfach mal das da nich so ein ungleichgewicht durch endsteht.


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Wenigstens haste in WoW nen Retripala gespielt... dann kannst du kein schlechter Mensch sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* Blasenschwäche *hust*


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

noch 11 minuten "tick tack tick tack" maan läuft die uhr langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Wenigstens haste in WoW nen Retripala gespielt... dann kannst du kein schlechter Mensch sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du wirst lachn ich spiel den immanoch xD

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Aurelien





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee bin eig n ganz netter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chadwick (18. September 2008)

GOA hat schon die letzten Wochen immer nach Inselzeit gearbeitet und außerdem haben sie schon letzte Woche auf der Off. Seite veröffentlicht das man sich im Vorhinein seinen Acc reggen soll da sie es wieder deaktivieren.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

jo 11 mins noch, und ich muss aufs klo wie nen königstieger, trau mich aber jetzt nich weg.. stell dir vor ich kann den key nich eingeben !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Thodis schrieb:


> Guten Morgen !!!!
> 
> Wird es auch einen neuen RPG Server geben ? Wenn ja weiss jemand wie der heissen wird ?



Guten Morgen.
"Nur"-RPG is Huss.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Creazy schrieb:


> RvR lautet meine wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol?! ich wär die auf die Theorie gekommen die mit den Trailern zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cymius (18. September 2008)

und so am rande werd wohl 2 chars machen zauberin auf nen pvp

und ne erzmagierin auf nen pve omfg ololol


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> jo 11 mins noch, und ich muss aufs klo wie nen königstieger, trau mich aber jetzt nich weg.. stell dir vor ich kann den key nich eingeben !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zeitungsleser? XD


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf null-neunhundert... 

aber ich meine ich höre die kriegstrommeln näher kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

ne muss kacken wien bär  !! und das kann dann dauern !! abknipsen undso is dann nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anywen (18. September 2008)

Guten Morgen,
wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.

Nur noch ein wenig Geduld!


----------



## Perkone (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> jo 11 mins noch, und ich muss aufs klo wie nen königstieger, trau mich aber jetzt nich weg.. stell dir vor ich kann den key nich eingeben !!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich stells mir grad vor wie so n Tonnenschwerer und ellengroßer Königstiger in Klo fahren will lol


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

wieviele zitate von der nachricht das es bals los geht kommen denn noch? xD


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

dent1st schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich gespannt auf null-neunhundert...
> 
> aber ich meine ich höre die kriegstrommeln näher kommen!
> 
> ...


Nein, dein Nachbar feiert einfach nen Rave :-P


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Nur noch ein wenig Geduld!



OHA.... ES WIRD IN 9 MINUTEN LOSGEHEN... ich glaub wir posten alle ma zum spass die news nochmal... xD


----------



## Sethek (18. September 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> "Nur"-RPG is Huss.



Huss ist derzeit schon offen bei mittlerer Auslastung hüben wie drüben.
Laut offizieller Liste soll mit Kemmler noch ein zweiter verfügbar sein, nehme an, der wird heute im Lauf des Ansturms hochgefahren, wenn Huss vollzulaufen droht (was hoffentlich passiert, the more the merrier und so, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Wenn ein Königstiger mit samt 88mm Kanone in dein Bad passt... Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headhoncho (18. September 2008)

Ich übe dann schon mal die schnell Eingabe des Codes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit 9:30 rechne ich auch nicht wirklich. 

Aber ich habe, wie es der Zufall so will, diese und nächste Woche Urlaub... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also habe ich Zeit...


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 30 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Nur noch ein wenig Geduld!


muhahaha karstadt macht eh erst um 9 rum auf^^


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Auf welchem Server spielen wir denn dann jetz? Macht ma Vorschläge.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> muhahaha karstadt macht eh erst um 9 rum auf^^




haha ich hab meins gestern schon bekomm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pat Stone (18. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Huss ist derzeit schon offen bei mittlerer Auslastung hüben wie drüben.
> Laut offizieller Liste soll mit Kemmler noch ein zweiter verfügbar sein, nehme an, der wird heute im Lauf des Ansturms hochgefahren, wenn Huss vollzulaufen droht (was hoffentlich passiert, the more the merrier und so, ne?
> 
> 
> ...



Kemmler ist eben als " normaler " Server hochgefahren.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

Ich habe 414 überlebt und habe die 1000. Seite des "Seit ihr neu hier? ist heute Mittwoch? Sind die Server down?" Threads miterlebt! Ich bin bereit für WAR! ^^
ja man, und den 1013 und den 331 und den "warteschlange 1000std" spaß... ^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielen wir denn dann jetz? Macht ma Vorschläge.




Ich mach Chaos auf Averland^^


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> muhahaha karstadt macht eh erst um 9 rum auf^^


Pfff, wenn der Gamer an seinen Stoff will macht ER Karstadt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie Chuck Norris.


----------



## Thodis (18. September 2008)

Anywen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> wir werden die Registrierung für die Spielcodes in 6 Minuten, um 9:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit, verfügbar machen. Der Patcher und die Spielserver werden euch um die gleiche Zeit zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Nur noch ein wenig Geduld!


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielen wir denn dann jetz? Macht ma Vorschläge.




lolZ genau alle die grad hier sind auf einen server ^^

aba welcher,jute frage^^


----------



## cymius (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> OHA.... ES WIRD IN 9 MINUTEN LOSGEHEN... ich glaub wir posten alle ma zum spass die news nochmal... xD




hmm mein finger liegt direkt überlogin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

Ich werde auf ERENGARD spielen und das mit noch 9 anderen kollegen die teilweise die pre haben ^^
und ne gilde aufmachen :>


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Ich mach Chaos auf Averland^^



Averland soll was ich gehört hab schon jetzt total überlaufen sein... wär für einen, der erst heute oder gestern rauskommt bzw. raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Wir gehen alle auf AVERLAND!! Is Open RvR^^


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Ich werde vermutlich auf Erengard spielen. Für die Order.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

jo server ansagen wäre gut^^


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

cymius schrieb:


> hmm mein finger liegt direkt überlogin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich würde interessieren, wie du deinen Finger in den Monitor gekriegt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und über "Code" wär er wohl besser aufgehoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Averland soll was ich gehört hab schon jetzt total überlaufen sein... wär für einen, der erst heute oder gestern rauskommt bzw. raus gekommen ist.



oh ok... xD dann lieber Solland xD


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

peTa schrieb:


> ne muss kacken wien bär  !! und das kann dann dauern !! abknipsen undso is dann nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

kein Kommentar LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Und zu Erengard hab ich gehört, dass da die Szenarios nich gehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht nen gescheiten Vorschlag xD


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

supie @dent1st. dann bist du mein erstes opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
viel spaß auf erengard werden uns dort wiedertreffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<-- Hexenkiregerin, Name: Saszara


----------



## Pat Stone (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Ich mach Chaos auf Averland^^



Averland hatte abends bisher die längsten Warteschlangen auf Zerstörungsseite von allen europäischen Servern. Viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

werde NULN nehmen Ordnung


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

SZENARIOS gehen seid GESTERN wieder... weiß das weil gestern noch gespielt beim kollegen, wurde gestern mit patch GEFIXT!


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Und zu Erengard hab ich gehört, dass da die Szenarios nich gehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Öhm... Frostwolf?


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Mein Vorschlag is Open RvR auf Solland, ich denk da wird nich so "viel" los sein^^


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Ach so okay... dann wär der ne Option 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Leodyn schrieb:


> werde NULN nehmen Ordnung




ordnung


IIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHHH  ^^


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- psst... wir brauchen die opfer ^^


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

is nuln open RvR?


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOCH 2 MINUTEN!!! ich halt diesen druck nicht stand... o_____O


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> ordnung
> 
> 
> IIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHHH  ^^



aber nen männlichen Blutelf spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peTa pawN (18. September 2008)

ich halt den druck auch nimmer aus... schnell aufm klo!!! ;D


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

ne MOOT -Ordnung


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Schonmal die ersten 3 Key-Zeilen auswenidig lernen...


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

So! Noch 2 min!
Mal auf WC und eine rauchen gehen und dann hier lesen, dass nix geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOCH 2 MINUTEN!!! ich halt diesen druck nicht stand... o_____O


In meinem Kopf läuft grade dieses Lied :-D 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmCCQxVBfyM


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Schonmal die ersten 3 Key-Zeilen auswenidig lernen...




lolZ ^^


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Also ich tendiere ja aus Tradition immer zur guten Seite.
Allein schon RPG-mäßig. Mag keinem Herrscher oder irgendwas Totalitärem dienen. Auch nicht bei einem Computerspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, klischeemäßig habe ich natürlich auch in echt lange Haare. (auf dem Kopf!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Wird eh nich um Punkt 9 gehen denk ich mir... aber ich trau mich nich wegzugehen... jetzt sitz ich seit 7e vorm Rechner nur wegem dem scheiss... xD


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

9:00!

KNECHTET DEN BUTTON!!!!!!


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

tabascobob schrieb:


> In meinem Kopf läuft grade dieses Lied :-D
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmCCQxVBfyM



Ich schmeiss mich weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

geht immanoch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

dabei XD

tut sich nischts^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

ALLE GEMEINSAM!!! ER WIRD UNS NICHT STANDHALTEN KÖNNEN!!! BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Vampiry (18. September 2008)

Als Pre-Order Nutzer kann ich Euch sagen das die neuen Server schon online sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

jo leida 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cymius (18. September 2008)

zitat eines grossen möbelkaufhauses wohnst du schon oder klickst du noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

09:01
!!!

FRECHHEIT!!!!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

tja pech um 9:30 schreiben sie in 30 minuten^^


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Noch 29 min und ich hab ma wieder Recht behalten...


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

5 minuten geb ich ihnen noch *grrr*


----------



## darkSchnegge (18. September 2008)

Kommt schon.....langsam muss da was passieren -.-


----------



## jms08 (18. September 2008)

es geht









nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creazy (18. September 2008)

arg un ich muss jetzt weg =/

euch noch viel glück beim versuch den key einzugeben ... ich muss mich bis heute mittag gedulden *heul*


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Man ich vergewaltige meine linke Maustaste aber der Button ist noch zu Mächtig!!!


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

die franzosen fußball spielen können sie nich und an uhrzeiten halten anscheinend auch nicht


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

ich erinnere mich da gerne an DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Statement von GOA wir haben kleine Server technische Probleme ...werden sie versuchen innerhalb der nächsten STD wieder online zu bringen ... Ende vom Lied die Server waren 3 Tage down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Warum haben die eigentlich kein Offizielles Forum? XD


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Computer says no.


----------



## darkSchnegge (18. September 2008)

Mein Finger wird schon taub vom button knechten^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (18. September 2008)

Immer die News in den augen behalten dann glabt des schon.

Ist es endlich soweit und es kommen heute wieder neue leute (freu)

Mir ist schon langweilig geworden ohne laggs und buggys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tom1000 (18. September 2008)

lol bei jedem online spiel immer das gleiche....


----------



## cymius (18. September 2008)

darkSchnegge schrieb:


> Kommt schon.....langsam muss da was passieren -.-




würd ja gern mal wissen wieviele klicks/sec der button erhält


----------



## tabascobob (18. September 2008)

Okay ich sage JETZT um

*16.00 Uhr*

können wir spielen. Noch 7 Stunden bis ich Recht behalten habe :-D


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Man ich vergewaltige meine linke Maustaste




bitte nich näher ins detail gehn , danke ^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Ortelius schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich da gerne an DAoC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja sowas soll passieren, aber aus fehler lernen die hoffentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. September 2008)

wird das hier genauson thread wie am opebn beta start??? -.- oh man leute chillt doch mal... alles easy is nur en game..


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

So hab zumindest schonmal nen kleinen, feinen Error.


----------



## Schnavid (18. September 2008)

Geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur hab noch keinen Code 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creazy (18. September 2008)

wohaaa es geht !


----------



## alkvort (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Man ich vergewaltige meine linke Maustaste aber der Button ist noch zu Mächtig!!!



;D

sind bestimmt wieder die server zusammengebrochen bei diesem riesigen ansturm löl


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

es GEHT


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

ES GEHT 7cheer


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Ist auch glaube als Publischer nicht so einfach eine Community wie uns zu bändigen ^^


----------



## hoherprotektor (18. September 2008)

ES PASSIERT WAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Jaja... der Launch von neuen MMORPGs... eine heikle Angelegenheit, die Fans nach endlosem Hype die Nerven strapaziert..

Ich bin auch gespannt auf Warhammer... habs mir gestern gekauft.. und wie schonmal erwähnt.. meine Erwartungshaltung ist gering im Bezug darauf das alles reibungslos klappt..


----------



## Crino (18. September 2008)

es geht


----------



## Nadaria (18. September 2008)

wenn es schon heißt never play on patchday dann müsste es das für release day erst recht heißen. also nicht auf dummen gedanken kommen bei anderen spielen wäre das besser....


----------



## jms08 (18. September 2008)

ok code ist eingegeben.

let´s rock


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

"code angenommen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

NUR NOCH NE E-MAIL BEKOMMEN!!!!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (18. September 2008)

man haben manche hier Probleme, nur weil sich der Start etwas verschiebt.
echt "ohne Worte"


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (18. September 2008)

Oh LOL leute, hock gerade in der schule, und lach mir einen ab, wollte heute schwänzen um WAR zu hohlen und dann loszulegen, gut das ich das net gemacht habe, so um 3 bin ichzuhause, bis dahin sollte alles funktionieren,wenn nicht..beis ich mir in hintern..>.<


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Bin ich der einzige, der von Code 1227 geknechtet wird? :O


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

ET GEHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkSchnegge (18. September 2008)

So mein Code is drin...nu abwarten


----------



## Farodien (18. September 2008)

vengence schrieb:


> Warum haben die eigentlich kein Offizielles Forum? XD



Du sollt spielen und bezahlen, deine Meinung zählt nicht.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

nur noch die e-mail dann kanns losgehen xD


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Bin ich der einzige, der von Code 1227 geknechtet wird?


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. September 2008)

na sehter alle aufregung um sonst ihr müsst chilliger werden, ich habs spiel noch net mal in der hand...


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Code 1227

hmpf...


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> Du sollt spielen und bezahlen, deine Meinung zählt nicht.



Gutes argument XD

*woot email erhalten* ^^


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

und die email kommt in 4 stunden xD


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. September 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> Du sollt spielen und bezahlen, deine Meinung zählt nicht.


ööööööhhhht falsches spiel, was du meinst is wow.... Mythic interessiert die meinung der community...


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

ja schon... ich glaub das dauert ne weile mit der e-mail... ich werd mir was zum mampfen mache^^


----------



## Caveman1979 (18. September 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> na sehter alle aufregung um sonst ihr müsst chilliger werden, ich habs spiel noch net mal in der hand...



Macht nix ich spiele es seid Sonntag und weiß nicht wofür die aufreggung es rennt doch nicht weg!


----------



## darkSchnegge (18. September 2008)

Er patched.....scheiss auf die mail....alle den patcher öffnen!!


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

bei mir gings auch ^^


----------



## stormking (18. September 2008)

Eben registriert....
Email ist auch schon da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel Spaß noch *g*


----------



## jms08 (18. September 2008)

so e-mail auch erhalten.

war ist aktiviert
1 monat war ist aktiviert.

*freu*


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

bei mir gehts Patchen noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Welchen Browser benutzt ihr?

Firefox sagt mir nur 1227...


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Sauber, also ich komm noch nicht auf die Seite um meinen Key zu reggen. Ganz toll. Wann sollte das nochmal gehen? 7 Uhr!? GOA hat mal wieder alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Ortelius schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich da gerne an DAoC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vielen Dank fürs Mut machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

irgendwie patcht der bei mir nich, der springt auf des login fenster zurück Oo


----------



## Seedian (18. September 2008)

Na wie geil ^^ jetz bin ich auf Arbeit und es geht. (extra 7 Uhr aufgestanden zum Patchen)
Mhhhh naja werd mir dann wohl 18 Uhr chillig nachhause mit Vorfreude im Bauch^^
Sagt mal wie groß ist der Patch am anfang ??


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

Code eingegeben, Bestätigungsmail bekommen, Login Daten eingegeben
->Authetifizierung fehlgeschlagen, Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein :/


----------



## darkSchnegge (18. September 2008)

Euch allen viel Spass noch...wir sehen uns aufm Schlachtfeld wiedaaa^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Code eingegeben, Bestätigungsmail bekommen, Login Daten eingegeben
> ->Authetifizierung fehlgeschlagen, Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein :/



den gleichen fehler hab ich auch...


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

jop wohl noch warten zwecks login server^^


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

So, Email kam. Spiel + 30 Tage bestätigt.

Weiß jemand was der Zusatz soll?

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Wie seid ihr denn so weit gekommen um euren Key zu registrieren? Ich kann mich nicht einloggen, das Feld ist immer noch grau.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

naja dann noch n bisschen abwarten, das patchen wird auch wohl n bisschen dauern^^


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

nicht einloggen code eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Ich hatte nen Fehler Code 1227... hab firefox.. kp obs daran liegt..  Fakt is das der Login-Kasten jetzt bei mir grau is und ich mich einloggen kann o.0


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn so weit gekommen um euren Key zu registrieren? Ich kann mich nicht einloggen, das Feld ist immer noch grau.



Auf den Reiter "Code" klicken. In der Leiste links.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> So, Email kam. Spiel + 30 Tage bestätigt.
> 
> Weiß jemand was der Zusatz soll?
> 
> Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.



das hab ich mich auch gefragt, vll. meinen die damit die Bonusgegenstände oder so... naja ich kann mich aufjedenfall nich nich ma einloggen :/


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Ich komm mir vor wie der einzige, der hier immernoch nich auf sein Konto zugreifen kann...


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

Auf Code aktivieren gehen nich Konto ^^


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

dent1st schrieb:


> Ich hatte nen Fehler Code 1227... hab firefox.. kp obs daran liegt..  Fakt is das der Login-Kasten jetzt bei mir grau is und ich mich einloggen kann o.0



FF geht ohne Probleme bei mir.

Einloggen musst du nicht. Nur auf "Code" klicken.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

aufs konto zugreifen kann glaub derzeit keiner, versuchs damit ....

http://www.war-europe.com/#/activation/?lang=de


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

AH D'OH!

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *zu blöd bin*


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Muss man den Clienten downloaden?


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Auf den Reiter "Code" klicken. In der Leiste links.




Ahhhhh, Danke.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

achsoooo omg... doch so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

So! E-Mail erhalten, aber die Authentifizierung schlägt trotzdem fehl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Muss man den Clienten downloaden?



Muss mir den Zynismus echt verkneifen!!

Wenn du das Spiel nicht auf DVD hast, dann Ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

macht der Patcher auch noch bei euch stress?


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

ja muss man den Clienten downloaden? Oo


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

Abwarten und kaffee trinken^^


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

ja also mir wurde gesagt das meine Auth-Anfrage gespeichert wurde.. aber e-mail habsch noch keine.. und patchen tut er auch nich, weil er mir sagt login fehlgeschlagen -.- hmmmmmmm


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Abwarten und kaffee trinken^^



Hab schon 3 Tassen Kaffee drin, das kann nich gesund sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Muss mir den Zynismus echt verkneifen!!
> 
> Wenn du das Spiel nicht auf DVD hast, dann Ja!
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry ich frag lieber 2 mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Abwarten und kaffee trinken^^


 uuhhh...nicht noch mehr...


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> ja muss man den Clienten downloaden? Oo



hab ich dir oben beantwortet.


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Ne Tasse Kaffee hab ich mir eh schon geholt. Ich warte jetzt auf die Mail. Mal sehen wie lange das dauern wird. ^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

bei mir springt er auch immerwieder auf das loginfenster zurück und meint meine Athentifizierung sei fehlgeschlagen^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. September 2008)

jaja... warte darauf, dass karstadt aufmacht. was habt ihr für probleme?


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Dafür das der Patchvorgang um 7 starten sollte liegen wir doch gut in der Zeit *grml*


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

->Authetifizierung fehlgeschlagen, Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein

Liegt das daran das ich noch den Beta Clint benutze ? Ich hab mir nähmlich nur ein Key gekauft und wollte nicht extra das Gesamte Game Lade.

EDIT: Okey anscheind haben alle diesen Fehler

mfg


----------



## Xairon (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> ja muss man den Clienten downloaden? Oo


sdlkjnsjihfiesifbsdfbsdusbufsbhdfbs

gleich viel Sinn wie deine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> uuhhh...nicht noch mehr...



hab 2 kaffee und 1 großes glas cola...
bin ganz hibbelich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Dann geh ich ma Kippen kaufen...
Vielleicht noch bisi Crystal Meth, damit ich mir übers Wochenende nen kleinen Vorsprung rausspielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> ->Authetifizierung fehlgeschlagen, Gebt eure Logindaten bitte erneut ein
> 
> Liegt das daran das ich noch den Beta Clint benutze ? Ich hab mir nähmlich nur ein Key gekauft und wollte nicht extra das Gesamte Game Lade.
> 
> mfg



ne

Q: Ich habe die offene Beta gespielt, muss ich mir den Client erneut runterladen?

A: Die unter euch, die die OpenBeta gespielt haben, können den gleichen Client für den Headstart benutzen. Wenn ihr WAR noch nicht gespielt habt, stellt sicher, dass ihr den Client rechtzeitig runterladet.

Source : http://www.war-europe.com/#/faq/?lang=de

müsste genau so fürn release gehen, wird halt nach gepatched


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Das die nichtmal ein eigenes Forum haben wo man Flamen kann find ich doof, dafür muss wider Buffed Forum herhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> hab 2 kaffee und 1 großes glas cola...
> bin ganz hibbelich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin auch grade schnell los wo ich die News gelesen habe, erstmal ne Schachtel Kippen und 2 Liter Engery Trink geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

JUHU!!! Mail is da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, naja nur der Login funzt nicht.


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> hab 2 kaffee und 1 großes glas cola...
> bin ganz hibbelich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



seitdem ich noicht mehr rauche, ist mein kaffeekonsum nochmals erheblich gestiegen...schrecklich...


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

so, der EA Downloader entpackt gerade. Dann gleich noch installieren....

timing ist ok.

Und für ein MMO ist eine Stunde GAR NIX!


----------



## Cictani (18. September 2008)

> Ihr erhaltet eine *vorläufige* Bestätigung von der Webseite und *anschließend* eine E-Mail, die zur endgültigen Bestätigung dient.




Also nehme ich mal an, dass der login erst nach erhalt der zweiten E-Mail funktioniert.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

ich kann mich im client nich einloggen hat jemand das gleiche prob?


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

man o meter regt mich das auch ich hab mir das game schon vorgestern von gamestop gekauft und jetzt sowar loging schlägt fehl...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> ich kann mich im client nich einloggen hat jemand das gleiche prob?



So ziemlich jeder, der ne Mail erhalten hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Also nehme ich mal an, dass der login erst nach erhalt der zweiten E-Mail funktioniert.



Was soll das denn für ne zweite Mail sein?


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> ich kann mich im client nich einloggen hat jemand das gleiche prob?



jo ich auch aber wie im post über dir wird eine zweite e-mail kommen wenn das stimmt^^


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

joa hier ich kann mich auch nicht einloggen, also nichtmal patchen... geht nicht..


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

vileicht dauerts noch bis die den Patcher gepacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für ne zweite Mail sein?



Account Registrieren ist wieder möglich.. das würde 2 mails erklären.

Regn' + Code


----------



## Crash_hunter (18. September 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> So ziemlich jeder, der ne Mail erhalten hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, mir fehlt en code den ich eingeben darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> jo ich auch aber wie im post über dir wird eine zweite e-mail kommen wenn das stimmt^^




ABA WANN???!!!!!!!!!
andere patchen schon und ich kann noch gar nix machn-.-


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Dann alle ma auf ide zweite e-mail warten^^


----------



## II-Syrez_Xx (18. September 2008)

Meine mail ist auch da, aber patchen ist noch nicht möglich

Autentifizierung fehlgeschlagen!!!


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Meine Fresse drückt meine Blase!

Aber ein Kaffee geht noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> ich kann mich im client nich einloggen hat jemand das gleiche prob?



lesen -> denken -> Posten, aber geh wieder deinen Blutelfen spielen, da bist besser aufgehoben =) (Flame on) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Das hat ja schon fast biblische Ausmaße: "Eine zweite e-mail wird kommen..."
Na hoffentlich recht bald...


----------



## Devult (18. September 2008)

12%   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt muss ich zur schule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinaeth (18. September 2008)

ja ich kann mich auch nicht einloggen obwohl ich schon alle bestätigungsmails erhalten habe

wird wohl noch dauern ;(


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Wer Patcht denn schon?


----------



## Cictani (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für ne zweite Mail sein?



Ich habe sie ja selber nicht, nur mein Zitat stammt aus der News auf war-europe.com ^^. Und wenn da von zwei E-Mails die Rede ist, die man erhalten haben muss, damit man sich einloggen kann, geh ich mal davon aus, dass dies auch so sein wird.


----------



## Headhoncho (18. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

*wusa*


----------



## Chunthoor (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Ich bete einfach mal zu Gott, dass ich die Seite nie wieder besuchen muss, sobald ich das Game einmal zum laufen bekommen habe...
> 
> Ich verspüre echten Hass auf den Affen der die Seite wartet.


Kein Kommentar ... aber wenn es erstmal läuft musst Du wirklich nie wieder auf die Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was den Rest angeht ... es konnte nicht funktionieren, nachdem schon der open Beta Start und der Headstart von GOA versaut worden sind. Wovon träumt Ihr nachts? Davon, daß GOA mal was auf Anhieb hinbekommt?
Jetzt mal ersthaft ... lasst denen etwas Zeit ... und wenn es bis zum Mittag immer noch nicht funktioniert geht Mythic dafür auf den Sack. Da bekommt Ihr warscheinlich eher ein Feedback als von GOA.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Cinaeth schrieb:


> ja ich kann mich auch nicht einloggen obwohl ich schon alle bestätigungsmails erhalten habe
> 
> wird wohl noch dauern ;(



haste beide mails bekommen?^^


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> ABA WANN???!!!!!!!!!
> andere patchen schon und ich kann noch gar nix machn-.-



Ich habe von niemanden bis jetzt gelesen das jemand geschaft hat sich ein zuloggen geschweige zu patchen


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Wir freuen uns zu verkünden, dass WAR nun offiziell in Europa gestartet ist. Dieser Moment ist das Ende eines langen Weges und der Beginn eines neuen voller Abenteuer. Im Namen des gesamten Teams von GOA begrüßen wir alle neuen Spieler und heißen die alten willkommen zurück zum Start.

Wer von euch nicht am der Open Beta oder dem Headstart teilgenommen hat, mag sich fragen, was zu tun ist, um mit WAR richtig loszulegen.

Der erste Schritt für euch ist ein Konto zu erstellen, falls ihr noch keines – zum Beispiel vom Newsletter – besitzt. Dies könnt ihr auf der Konto-Registrierungsseite tun. Nach einer Weile werdet ihr eine E-Mail mit einem Link erhalten, dem ihr folgen müsst, um euer Konto zu aktivieren.

Sobald ihr ein Konto habt, müsst ihr den Produktcode registrieren. Ihr findet ihn in eurer Box – oder er wurde euch zu gemailt, wenn ihr eine digitale Version des Spiels gekauft habt. Sucht die Code-Registrierungsseite auf, um ihn zusammen mit eurer E-Mail-Adresse und dem Konto-Login einzugeben. Ihr erhaltet eine vorläufige Bestätigung von der Webseite und anschließend eine E-Mail, die zur endgültigen Bestätigung dient. 

Sobald ihr diese E-Mail erhalten habt und wenn ihr die Wartezeit genutzt habt, um den Client schon zu installieren, könnt ihr den Patcher starten und euren Client auf den neusten Stand bringen. Danach müsst ihr nur noch euren Server wählen und könnt spielen!  
Bitte bedenkt, dass ihr euer Login und euer Passwort braucht, um ins Spiel zu gelangen oder auf alle Kontofunktionen der Webseite zuzugreifen. Also gebt Acht, dass ihr diese Daten sicher und für andere unzugänglich aufbewahrt.

Wenn ihr eure Bankverbindung oder ähnliche Daten in euer Konto eintragen wollt, so ist dies ab dem 1. Oktober möglich. Für den Start des Spiel und den Freimonat braucht ihr diese Angaben nicht zu machen.


Dies ist eine aufregende Zeit und die Entscheidungen, die ihr jetzt trefft, werden eure Spielerfahrung auf lange Sicht beeinflussen. Daher raten wir euch, gerade euren Server sorgfältig zu wählen. Wenn eure Freunde und Gilde sich nicht bereits im Headstart auf einen Server festgelegt haben, empfehlen wir euch für Standard-Regelwerk-Server oder Server mit offenen RvR-Regeln, einen der neuen Server aufzusuchen. Bei den deutschsprachigen Servern sind dies:

Standard-Regelwerk
Talabheim
Wissenburg


Offenes RvR
Solland
Stirland


Wir möchten diejenigen von euch, die schon an der Open Beta teilgenommen haben, daran erinnern, dass sie ihr Konto beibehalten müssen, um in den Genuss der sieben freien Tage zu kommen, die wir allen Beta-Testern bieten. 

Zum Schluss noch ein Hinweis von unserem technischen Team zu den Codes der Bonus-Gegenstände: Wir werden die Bearbeitung der Lizenz-Codes bevorzugen und es kann daher zu Verzögerungen bei der Aktivierung der Bonus-Gegenstände kommen. Es kann daher einige Zeit dauern, bis sie in eurem Postfach im Spiel auftauchen. 

WAR ist entfesselt und die Schlachtfelder warten auf euch. Die Warhammer-Welt wird brennen oder durch euren Anstrengungen gerettet werden. Spielt, kämpft und habt Spaß! Wir alle hier bei GOA wünschen euch viel Erfolg auf euren zukünftigen Abenteuern. 

Quelle: http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de164&lang=de


----------



## Thodis (18. September 2008)

wenn ich mich auf der war seit einloggen will um meinen key einzugeben kommt immer.

Es ist ein fehler Aufgetreten der Vorgang kann nicht vortgesetzt werden. (code 1227)


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

ZUR BERUHIGUNG DER GEMÜTER!!!!

Körperzellen-Song!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Nc5foSRGg


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> ZUR BERUHIGUNG DER GEMÜTER!!!!
> 
> Körperzellen-Song!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Nc5foSRGg



hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

jau der song is klasse XD


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

OHRWURM-ALARM!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinaeth (18. September 2008)

habe nur eine mail bekommen in der steht das ich war für 30 tage erhalten habe

lg


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

man ich will wenigstens Patchen können das ich endlich auf die Toilette kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

ALso ich habe schon eine email bekommen in der steht das mein key erfolgreich geregt wurde.. aber login.. fehlanzeige.. geschweige dann patchen..


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Cinaeth schrieb:


> habe nur eine mail bekommen in der steht das ich war für 30 tage erhalten habe
> 
> lg



da sollte noch eine zweite kommen^^ (irgendwann)


----------



## Cinaeth (18. September 2008)

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
1 Monat - WAR

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Farodien (18. September 2008)

So alles fertig, Zocke dann mal bis später.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

dent1st schrieb:


> ALso ich habe schon eine email bekommen in der steht das mein key erfolgreich geregt wurde.. aber login.. fehlanzeige.. geschweige dann patchen..



genau das is das main prob hier^^


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Mal nebenbei: da steht nicht, dass man zwei Mails bekommt. Eine Bestätigung von der Website: das bedeutet wohl "Hallo, sie haben richtig geklickt, Codetransfer geglückt, bitte warten auf die Mail"...
Dann kommt die e-mail... und dann passiert nix...leider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinaeth (18. September 2008)

achso da kommt noch ne zweite - danke für die info

LG


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> So alles fertig, Zocke dann mal bis später.




STREBÄR!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Farodien schrieb:


> So alles fertig, Zocke dann mal bis später.



lol?! hassu zwei e-mails bekommen?


----------



## skelektro (18. September 2008)

Also ich patche...ist auf 45%


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> da sollte noch eine zweite kommen^^ (irgendwann)



Wer lesen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bekommst nur 2 Mails, wenn du nen neuen Acc erstellst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (18. September 2008)

Da sitzen jetzt 2-3 Leute in einem Büro und vergleichen die CD-Key manuell auf ca. 100.000 Blättern voller Keys!
Sobald dein Key dran ist gibts die zweite eMail.


----------



## swiftee (18. September 2008)

ich kotz ab hier, aber habe schnell ein viedeo von den goa mitarbeitern gefunden. kriegen auch sonst wenig hin 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1DJYeKOEj4


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Das hat ja schon fast biblische Ausmaße: "Eine zweite e-mail wird kommen..."




Eine zweite e-mail , sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
  Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

wenn einer fertig ist mit patchen bekommt bestimmt der nächste die mail damits nicht zuvile beim patchvorgang sind... dann sollte es nicht mehr allzulang dauern...


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hatte ich schon, also bekommt man eine mail wenn man den key regt? aba warum kann ich mich dann nich einloggen im client o.O


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol tut mir leid xD naja dann heisst es wohl abwarten bis es irgendwann funktioniert anderst kann ich mir das nicht erklären das ich mich nich einloggen kann^^


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Da sitzen jetzt 2-3 Leute in einem Büro und vergleichen die CD-Key manuell auf ca. 100.000 Blättern voller Keys!
> Sobald dein Key dran ist gibts die zweite eMail.


 Es gibt keine zweite Mail. Oder weiß einer derjenigen, die fertig gepatcht haben, etwas anderes zu berichten?


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

also ich spiele seit gestern ja von nem bekannten den acc, also ich kann dort problemlos einloggen, habe auch meine mail bekommen das ich nun WAR aktiviert habe und die 30 tage, denoch kann ich net mit meinen daten einloggen, auch wegen na 2. email is meinem bekannten nix bekannt (preorder kunde) denke mal da is technisches prob


----------



## II-Syrez_Xx (18. September 2008)

Hab mich schon gestern regestriert und heut den Code eingegeben! Hab auch schon ne bestätigungsmail für den Code bekommen das bei mir  Warhammer online und ein ein monatiges Abo aktiviert sind.
Aber patchen kann ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Da sitzen jetzt 2-3 Leute in einem Büro und vergleichen die CD-Key manuell auf ca. 100.000 Blättern voller Keys!
> Sobald dein Key dran ist gibts die zweite eMail.




LoL.


----------



## Cictani (18. September 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann les mal genau ^^. Die Stelle bezieht sich nur auf die Code Registrierung mit den zwei E-Mails.


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> hatte ich schon, also bekommt man eine mail wenn man den key regt? aba warum kann ich mich dann nich einloggen im client o.O



Genau, wenn man nen Acc schon hat, bekommt man nach Keyeingabe 1 (in Worten: EINE) Mail mit "Glückwunsch, sie ham nen neues Suchtmittel" und dann sollte man eigentlich patchen können.
Warum das im Moment nich geht, ka!
Geht bei mir och nich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arehyn (18. September 2008)

II-Syrez_Xx schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gestern regestriert und heut den Code eingegeben! Hab auch schon ne bestätigungsmail für den Code bekommen das bei mir  Warhammer online und ein ein monatiges Abo aktiviert sind.
> Aber patchen kann ich trotzdem nicht



So sieht's aus. Bei mir geht auch nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Jo also wirds wohl was technisches sein oda so^^


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Sowas kommt dabei raus, wenn man die Franzosen mit irgendwas betraut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Jo also wirds wohl was technisches sein oda so^^



sicherlich, bei soviele user ist sowas kein zufall


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Dann les mal genau ^^. Die Stelle bezieht sich nur auf die Code Registrierung mit den zwei E-Mails.



"Sobald ihr ein Konto habt, müsst ihr den Produktcode registrieren. Ihr findet ihn in eurer Box – oder er wurde euch zu gemailt, wenn ihr eine digitale Version des Spiels gekauft habt. Sucht die Code-Registrierungsseite auf, um ihn zusammen mit eurer E-Mail-Adresse und dem Konto-Login einzugeben. Ihr erhaltet eine vorläufige Bestätigung von der Webseite und anschließend eine E-Mail, die zur endgültigen Bestätigung dient."

Lies ma genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die vorläufige Bestätigung is diese Pop-Up-Nachricht.


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bildet mal ein Stuhlkreis........ Hallo ich bin XYZ und habe eine Problem ich kann nicht patchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Sowas kommt dabei raus, wenn man die Franzosen mit irgendwas betraut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Stell dir mal vor, es wären Österreicher. Dann wäre es eine totale Katastrophe...


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

Jede Zelle meines Körpers....shice drauf will patchen!!! ^^


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

krass is auch das man sich net mit seinen daten auf der seite einloggen kann und sein konto anschauen kann


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

ICH WILL PATCHEN!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

nagut, wenns keine 2. email gibt dann halt:


der patch-login, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden,
  Ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden


----------



## mannyc (18. September 2008)

Gottseidank hab ich mir gestern noch zur Not Crysis Warhead gekauft


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann ich will... SUCHTEN!!!!!


----------



## Norrit (18. September 2008)

Die Login Server sind down!
Heute morgen konnte ich mich problemlos einloggen und Zocken!
Jetzt kommt bei mir auch nur noch eine Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

Ortelius schrieb:


> Ok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich sitze neben dir und bin abc und ich kann auch nicht patchen


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, es wären Österreicher. Dann wäre es eine totale Katastrophe...




Wenn es von Deutschen wäre, dann würde es TECHNISCH funktionieren...

ABER man müsste ein 73-seitiges Anmeldeprofil ausfüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Die Login Server sind down!
> Heute morgen konnte ich mich problemlos einloggen und Zocken!
> Jetzt kommt bei mir auch nur noch eine Fehlermeldung!



das is ma ne brauchbare Nachricht^^


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Die Login Server sind down!
> Heute morgen konnte ich mich problemlos einloggen und Zocken!
> Jetzt kommt bei mir auch nur noch eine Fehlermeldung!



Das is doch ma was!
Die Nachricht von GOA kommt in 1-2 h, denk ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Partyplayer schrieb:


> ich sitze neben dir und bin abc und ich kann auch nicht patchen




hallo, ich bin der daniel und ich habe ein problem, mein warhammer client hasst mich und sagt immer meine logins wären falsch





ps: jede zelle meines körpers ist glücklich...


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

tjo, würde es nur ein Offizielles forum geben XD


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

Norrit schrieb:


> Die Login Server sind down!
> Heute morgen konnte ich mich problemlos einloggen und Zocken!
> Jetzt kommt bei mir auch nur noch eine Fehlermeldung!




STIMMT nich, bin online mit anderen account, es geht alles problemslos, hüpfen sogar welche rum hier


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

die arbeiten bestimmt grad an den login servern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, es wären Österreicher. Dann wäre es eine totale Katastrophe...



Die Ösis können zwar auch nix, aber schlimmer als die Franzosen würden die das auch nicht hinbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

Die wissen schon warum die kein offizielles Forum haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin der daniel und ich habe ein problem, mein warhammer client hasst mich und sagt immer meine logins wären falsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obwohl das "Hallo Gruppe" fehlt, sag ich ma "Hallo Daniel". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> STIMMT nich, bin online mit anderen account, es geht alles problemslos, hüpfen sogar welche rum hier




hab mich auch gerad nochmal aus und eingelogt zur überprüfung, "bin ein ganz genauer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cictani (18. September 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> "Sobald ihr ein Konto habt, müsst ihr den Produktcode registrieren. Ihr findet ihn in eurer Box – oder er wurde euch zu gemailt, wenn ihr eine digitale Version des Spiels gekauft habt. Sucht die Code-Registrierungsseite auf, um ihn zusammen mit eurer E-Mail-Adresse und dem Konto-Login einzugeben. Ihr erhaltet eine vorläufige Bestätigung von der Webseite und anschließend eine E-Mail, die zur endgültigen Bestätigung dient."
> 
> Lies ma genau.
> 
> ...



Jo dann zeig ich dir mal die Stelle, wo auch die Registrieremail erwähnt ist und zwar ist dies bei deiner Stelle nicht der Fall ^^.



> Der erste Schritt für euch ist ein Konto zu erstellen, falls ihr noch keines – zum Beispiel vom Newsletter – besitzt. Dies könnt ihr auf der Konto-Registrierungsseite tun. *Nach einer Weile werdet ihr eine E-Mail mit einem Link erhalten, dem ihr folgen müsst, um euer Konto zu aktivieren.*



E-Mail, die man nur bei Registrierung erhält.



> Sobald ihr ein Konto habt, müsst ihr den Produktcode registrieren. Ihr findet ihn in eurer Box – oder er wurde euch zu gemailt, wenn ihr eine digitale Version des Spiels gekauft habt. Sucht die Code-Registrierungsseite auf, um ihn zusammen mit eurer E-Mail-Adresse und dem Konto-Login einzugeben. Ihr erhaltet eine vorläufige Bestätigung von der Webseite und anschließend eine E-Mail, die zur endgültigen Bestätigung dient.



Die Stelle bezieht sich nach der Kontoerstellung und zwar auf die Code Registrierung und zwar ausschließlich darauf. Hier wird nochmal von zwei E-Mails gesprochen einer automatisch generierten und einer manuell verschickten

Wer sich also noch nicht registriert hat bekommt *drei* E-Mails und die anderen *zwei*.

Warum lesen leute net mal ganze Texte ^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> STIMMT nich, bin online mit anderen account, es geht alles problemslos, hüpfen sogar welche rum hier



juhuuuuu am besten rennen wir alle histerisch durch die gegend und verbreiten Panik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst ma Reggae reinhaun, ne Shisha klar machen und ne Runde chilln xD


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

achja, sry


also: "Hallo Gruppe"


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Die wissen schon warum die kein offizielles Forum haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa , scho klar XD


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Heute werden viele Tausend neue WAR-Spieler ihren Code eingeben wollen. Wir möchten diejenigen von euch, die am Headstart teilgenommen haben, daran erinnern, dass sie die Gnadenfrist für die Lieferung ihrer WAR-Box in Anspruch nehmen können und den Code nicht sofort registrieren müssen.

Alle Vorbesteller der Standard Edition können noch die nächsten sieben Tage ohne die Eingabe des Codes weiterspielen, alle Vorbesteller der Collector’s Edition sogar noch die nächsten 14 Tage!


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

ich hab ne 2te E-mail.... bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit WAR zu tun hat 

Dear Customer
Get your Viagra Professional shipped fast. Really fast
plz visit


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Jo dann zeig ich dir mal die Stelle, wo auch die Registrieremail erwähnt ist und zwar ist dies bei deiner Stelle nicht der Fall ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte?
Das is jetz nich dein Ernst?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> juhuuuuu am besten rennen wir alle histerisch durch die gegend und verbreiten Panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo so richtig mit arme in die luft wirbeln und blöde guggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> juhuuuuu am besten rennen wir alle histerisch durch die gegend und verbreiten Panik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sisha?
Wenn dann richtig^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bong

Besonders geil ist die "thematische Darstellung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=...=20041023062049


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Ortelius schrieb:


> ich hab ne 2te E-mail.... bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit WAR zu tun hat
> 
> Dear Customer
> Get your Viagra Professional shipped fast. Really fast
> plz visit




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

ach wie schön das es so nette grüne (bzw. brauen) pflanzen gibt die einen so schön beruhigen


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Jetzt chillt euch doch ma alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer will sitzt sich zu mir an die Shisha und lässt das ganze ganz gediegen angehen :>


----------



## II-Syrez_Xx (18. September 2008)

Will jetzt zocken!!!!!


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  menno will endlich krieg spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

Tja, ich geh dann jetzt ma AoC noch zoggen, solang mein Account noch aktiv ist, werde ma alle 30 minutes versuchen, setz mich jetzt hier net fest. Ist mir zu blöde, hab nioch RL, mit AoC. :-D


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

II-Syrez_Xx schrieb:


> juhuuuuu am besten rennen wir alle histerisch durch die gegend und verbreiten Panik  Erst ma Reggae reinhaun, ne Shisha klar machen und ne Runde chilln xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Ortelius schrieb:


> ich hab ne 2te E-mail.... bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das mit WAR zu tun hat
> 
> Dear Customer
> Get your Viagra Professional shipped fast. Really fast
> plz visit




HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

salvia ftw


ich geh mal für 20min in meine welt wehe danach klappt der login nicht


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Ich hör dann mal weiter das geniale Mass Effect Theme und trink meinen Kaffee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und... auf welchen Server werdet ihr gehen?


----------



## Cictani (18. September 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> Bitte?
> Das is jetz nich dein Ernst?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schreib nur, was dasteht, mehr nicht.

Jetzt gibts auch ne News, wo die leute mit der Preorder ne Gnadenfrist erhalten haben bis zu der sie noch weiter zocken können, weil tausende Leute ihren Code heute aktivieren werden. Wenn das alles vollautomatisch wäre, könnten wir schon längst zocken ^^.


----------



## II-Syrez_Xx (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Jetzt chillt euch doch ma alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lieber einen bauen.....


----------



## Norsco (18. September 2008)

WAR = asselige Kiffer Comm ^^


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> salvia ftw
> 
> 
> ich geh mal für 20min in meine welt wehe danach klappt der login nicht




Um die zeit ziehst du dir Pornos rein??


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Erengard. Ordnung.


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

so das ist das was man bekommt und nicht mehr (außer die reg infos zum konto) weitere email bekommt man nich, egal was euch andere sagen, wenn man code regestriert bekommt man 1. email und nichts mehr.

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

AKTIVIERT: Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
AKTIVIERT: 1 Monat - WAR

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Also ich hab mich festgelegt das ich Chaos Schwarzork mach auf Solland^^ open RvR


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Ich habs geschafft und bin drin, JUCHUUU!!!

Jeder der nen Server sucht: Kommt nach Wissenburg Normaler Deutscher Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

gute idee, ich bin dafür wir suchen uns alle mal nen server und starten da dann alle drauf bisser abschmiert^^


ne jetzt mal ernst, haben hier nen parr leute lust mal nen kleines grüppchen zu bilden um die ersten level gemeinsam anzugehn? destro wenns geht und nen rvr realm


----------



## -Kaede- (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Und... auf welchen Server werdet ihr gehen?



Auf den wo sie noch Platz für mich haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nXsKWi9FIjY 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Sooo Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Ich habs geschafft und bin drin, JUCHUUU!!!
> 
> Jeder der nen Server sucht: Kommt nach Wissenburg Normaler Deutscher Server.
> 
> ...



herzlichen Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geb mir ma was von deinem Glück ab ich will auch xD


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> so das ist das was man bekommt und nicht mehr (außer die reg infos zum konto) weitere email bekommt man nich, egal was euch andere sagen, wenn man code regestriert bekommt man 1. email und nichts mehr.
> 
> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...



Thx.
Ich will ja nich sagen, dass ich es geschrieben hab, ABER...

... ich hab's ja geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> gute idee, ich bin dafür wir suchen uns alle mal nen server und starten da dann alle drauf bisser abschmiert^^
> 
> 
> ne jetzt mal ernst, haben hier nen parr leute lust mal nen kleines grüppchen zu bilden um die ersten level gemeinsam anzugehn? destro wenns geht und nen rvr realm



RvR bin ich dabei. Destro = böse?
Dann bin ich wohl euer Gechner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich festgelegt das ich Chaos Schwarzork mach auf Solland^^ open RvR



Jop werd auch auf Solland anwesend sein^^


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Um die zeit ziehst du dir Pornos rein??






ne^^ obwohl auch ne idee


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azteken-Salbei


hab noch 92gramm hier rumliegen, das zeugs kostet ja nichts




wobei ich lass mich auch für order überreden


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

-Kaede- schrieb:


> Auf den wo sie noch Platz für mich haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

Die Eingabe eurer Code funktioniert seit 9:00 Uhr heute morgen und viele von euch haben schon per E-Mail die Bestätigung bekommen, dass ihr Code angenommen wurde und ihr Konto nun bereit ist.

Anders als beim Headstart gibt es im Moment aber nach diesem Schritt noch eine kleine Verzögerung, bis auch die Patch- und Spielserver eure Daten akzeptieren. Unserer Techniker arbeiten daran, die Benachrichtigung der Datenbank an die Loginserver zu beschleunigen, und wir werden euch über diesen Status auf dem Laufenden halten.

Bis dahin versichern wir euch, dass mit der Freischaltungen der Konten an sich alles funktioniert und bitten euch um ein wenig Geduld bis auch der Zugriff auf das Spiel gestattet wird.


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Cictani schrieb:


> Ich schreib nur, was dasteht, mehr nicht.



Das steht: "Ihr erhaltet eine vorläufige Bestätigung von der Webseite und anschließend eine E-Mail, die zur endgültigen Bestätigung dient."

EINE Mail. "Bestätigung von der Website" ist keine Mail.


----------



## cymius (18. September 2008)

so patchen abgeschlossen eingeloggt und char erstellt und nun cya ich muss süchteln


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

So, meine Authentifizilierierung (?!?!? *g*) schlägt auch fehl. Account gestern registriert, Code vorhin eingegeben und die Mail bekommen, dass ich freimonat und war freigeschalten habe. 

Jetzt gehe ich erstmal zum Friseur und wenn ich komme läuft das Ding, sonst steig ich denen aufs Dach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüßle


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> Die Eingabe eurer Code funktioniert seit 9:00 Uhr heute morgen und viele von euch haben schon per E-Mail die Bestätigung bekommen, dass ihr Code angenommen wurde und ihr Konto nun bereit ist.
> 
> Anders als beim Headstart gibt es im Moment aber nach diesem Schritt noch eine kleine Verzögerung, bis auch die Patch- und Spielserver eure Daten akzeptieren. Unserer Techniker arbeiten daran, die Benachrichtigung der Datenbank an die Loginserver zu beschleunigen, und wir werden euch über diesen Status auf dem Laufenden halten.
> 
> Bis dahin versichern wir euch, dass mit der Freischaltungen der Konten an sich alles funktioniert und bitten euch um ein wenig Geduld bis auch der Zugriff auf das Spiel gestattet wird.




AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Pat Stone (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Ich hör dann mal weiter das geniale Mass Effect Theme und trink meinen Kaffee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wir könnten auf Carroburg noch ein wenig Leute gebrauchen, die Ordnung schaffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

also wenn ich patchen will schlägt der login fehl.. und das alle 3 versuche, die ich habe bis er mir eine Fehlermeldung gibt und mich aus dem patch-bild da rauswirft.


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

wolt mich grad reggen geht alles nur die captchas werden nicht akzeptiert -.-


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Respekt an die das die News jetzt so schnell gehen!


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> Respekt an die das die News jetzt so schnell gehen!



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

*FÜR ALLE!*



> *Die Eingabe eurer Code funktioniert seit 9:00 Uhr heute morgen und viele von euch haben schon per E-Mail die Bestätigung bekommen, dass ihr Code angenommen wurde und ihr Konto nun bereit ist.
> 
> Anders als beim Headstart gibt es im Moment aber nach diesem Schritt noch eine kleine Verzögerung, bis auch die Patch- und Spielserver eure Daten akzeptieren. Unserer Techniker arbeiten daran, die Benachrichtigung der Datenbank an die Loginserver zu beschleunigen, und wir werden euch über diesen Status auf dem Laufenden halten.
> 
> Bis dahin versichern wir euch, dass mit der Freischaltungen der Konten an sich alles funktioniert und bitten euch um ein wenig Geduld bis auch der Zugriff auf das Spiel gestattet wird.*


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> so das ist das was man bekommt und nicht mehr (außer die reg infos zum konto) weitere email bekommt man nich, egal was euch andere sagen, wenn man code regestriert bekommt man 1. email und nichts mehr.
> 
> Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:
> 
> ...



Sicher? Ich hab die Email bekommen! Bei mir steht im Launcher :

Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen, gebt bitte eure Logindaten erneut ein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ne^^ obwohl auch ne idee
> 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azteken-Salbei
> ...



Thema:
peinlicher Pornodialog (nein, nicht der klassiker mit dem STroh)

http://www.clipfish.de/video/1450079/dummer-porno-dialog/17


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

naja, order wär auch ok, hauptsache rvr server



andre frage: als eisenbrecher mit 2hand axt, macht man da auch nen bischen schaden ala ms warri oder sogut wie keinen?


----------



## fowl (18. September 2008)

mit dem ganzen choas war ja zu rechnen,

hoffentlich siehts am Wochenende besser aus.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

welche klasse würdet ihr denn für pvp empfelen? wenns geht keinen heiler


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

Welchen Server könnt ihr empfehlen, für PvE?


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Pat schrieb:


> Wir könnten auf Carroburg noch ein wenig Leute gebrauchen, die Ordnung schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Soll Carroburg nicht total überfüllt sein? Immerhin war ich in der OB auf dem Server. Hat mir gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thodis (18. September 2008)

Hatt noch jemand das Problem das er nach dem er sich Regestriert hatt, sich nicht in den Abonenten bereich einloggen kann ?

Sobald ich mich mit meinen Frisch regestrierten Account auf der WAR seite einloggen will damit ich das Spiel Freischalten kann erscheint immer eine Fehlermeldung.

Ja ich habe den account mit der E-mail Bestätigt.


----------



## Pat Stone (18. September 2008)

Cenobyte schrieb:


> Welchen Server könnt ihr empfehlen, für PvE?



Ein anderes Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ne^^ obwohl auch ne idee
> 
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azteken-Salbei
> ...



Wenn du jetzt noch in Ostbevern wohnst komm ich vorbei und nehm dir 5 Gramm ab, hier is alles tot seit gestern :-(


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Thodis schrieb:


> Hatt noch jemand das Problem das er nach dem er sich Regestriert hatt, sich nicht in den Abonenten bereich einloggen kann ?
> 
> Sobald ich mich mit meinen Frisch regestrierten Account auf der WAR seite einzuloggen damit ich das Spiel Freschalten kann erscheint immer eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Ja ich habe den account mit der E-mail Bestätigt.



news lesen, account login wird erst am 1 okt möglich sein (auf der homepage)


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

weiß eiiner da was wegen den captchas ?
ALARM ALAAAAARM...

achja btw war heut morgen im media markt (habs schon von amazon aber wollte gucken) und da war kein arsch der rieeeesen stapel warhammer lag da noch so rum.. und die ganzen pre orders lagen da auch noch rum


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Die Eingabe eurer Code funktioniert seit 9:00 Uhr heute morgen und viele von euch haben schon per E-Mail die Bestätigung bekommen, dass ihr Code angenommen wurde und ihr Konto nun bereit ist.

Anders als beim Headstart gibt es im Moment aber nach diesem Schritt noch eine kleine Verzögerung, bis auch die Patch- und Spielserver eure Daten akzeptieren. Unserer Techniker arbeiten daran, die Benachrichtigung der Datenbank an die Loginserver zu beschleunigen, und wir werden euch über diesen Status auf dem Laufenden halten.

Bis dahin versichern wir euch, dass mit der Freischaltungen der Konten an sich alles funktioniert und bitten euch um ein wenig Geduld bis auch der Zugriff auf das Spiel gestattet wird.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch in Ostbevern wohnst komm ich vorbei und nehm dir 5 Gramm ab, hier is alles tot seit gestern :-(



Darf ich erwähnen, dass ich im Ruhrgebiet wohne. 45 Minuten von Holland entfernt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> welche klasse würdet ihr denn für pvp empfelen? wenns geht keinen heiler



Die die dir gefällt! Das ganze Spiel ist PvP! 

Schön langsam nervts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiro (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> Anders als beim Headstart gibt es im Moment aber nach diesem Schritt noch eine kleine Verzögerung, bis auch die Patch- und Spielserver eure Daten akzeptieren. Unserer Techniker arbeiten daran, die Benachrichtigung der Datenbank an die Loginserver zu beschleunigen, und wir werden euch über diesen Status auf dem Laufenden halten.



Übersetzung:

Die Putzfrau hat sich nun dazugesetzt und hilft bei der Kontrolle der Codes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

Jiro schrieb:


> Übersetzung:
> 
> Die Putzfrau hat sich nun dazugesetzt und hilft bei der Kontrolle der Codes
> 
> ...



roooofl


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch in Ostbevern wohnst komm ich vorbei und nehm dir 5 Gramm ab, hier is alles tot seit gestern :-(




naja, wohn in essen (nrw) in deutschland ist das zeugs jetzt seid februar ja verboten ( scheiß regierung) aber wenne willst schick ich dir enn parr seiten wo dus bestellen kannst.


jenachdem welche mengen du kaufst bzw. ob privatperson oder shop krigstes ab 150g zwieschen 25-50cent gramm


und demnächst fang ich endlich mitn pilze anbauen an


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

ich lach mich tot wenn ich lese ob nen zwerg mit 2h axt mehr damage macht als nen MS warri, oder welche klasse is am besten für PvP oder das beste welcher server is gut im PvE, man leute das is kein wow, hier is überall krieg und PvP, das is nen reines PvP game mit bissel PvE sachen, aber fokus is eben full battle im PvP


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

Pat schrieb:


> Ein anderes Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach shit. RVR. ^^

Hab AoC gerade aufgemacht.

Welcher Server ist neu?


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

Jiro schrieb:


> Übersetzung:
> 
> Die Putzfrau hat sich nun dazugesetzt und hilft bei der Kontrolle der Codes
> 
> ...






HRHRHRHR ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch in Ostbevern wohnst komm ich vorbei und nehm dir 5 Gramm ab, hier is alles tot seit gestern :-(



Salvia Divinorum is echt heftig. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es vor kurzen sogar hier in D noch legal zu bekommen war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Bis die Techniker das hinbekommen wirds abend. Bei den Massen an anmeldungen.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

*schnarch* Will patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

haste mal 2 köpfe vonnen blättern + nochn kopf 20x extrakt genommen? da denkt man echt man wär im himmel


----------



## Pat Stone (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Soll Carroburg nicht total überfüllt sein? Immerhin war ich in der OB auf dem Server. Hat mir gefallen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Abends gibts ein paar Minuten Warteschlange auf Zerstörungsseite, aber ist kaum der Rede wert, wenn man dagegen Averland mit 300+ Leuten anschaut. Ich vermute aber, dass die Bevölkerungsobergrenze mit dem Release nochmal angehoben wird.

Man sollte abends nur darauf achten, dass man während dem Spiel nicht auf den Desktop switcht ( im Vollbildmodus ), weil einem bei der Rückkehr ins Spiel ein schwarzer Bildschirm erwarten kann & man das Spiel neustarten darf. Hoffentlich fixen die das bald.


----------



## Leodyn (18. September 2008)

Moot ist neu im offenem RvR da werde ich wohl starten


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Bis die Techniker das hinbekommen wirds abend. Bei den Massen an anmeldungen.



ach gelaber xD immer optimistisch bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

btw patch war gestern 1040 MB groß mal sehn ob GOA das überhaupt hinbekommt das alle leute mit ihrer geschwindigkeit saugen können


----------



## Thedynamike (18. September 2008)

Also wenn denn dann die Login Server endlich bereit sind erstmal 1GB saugen.... na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

ich wohn in mülheim auch in nrw also direkt neben essen^^ 
und ich muss sagen wer noch das spiel will hier gibts in jedem laden noch stapel weise weil sich das irgend wie keiner kauft aber ich habs schon seid vorgestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> btw patch war gestern 1040 MB groß mal sehn ob GOA das überhaupt hinbekommt das alle leute mit ihrer geschwindigkeit saugen können



erst einmal soll es bis dahin kommen^^


----------



## mannyc (18. September 2008)

gegen langeweile:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4963366/Kalkof...eibe_K1_Bushido


mein derzeitiger favorit


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Partyplayer schrieb:


> ich wohn in mülheim auch in nrw also direkt neben essen^^
> und ich muss sagen wer noch das spiel will hier gibts in jedem laden noch stapel weise weil sich das irgend wie keiner kauft aber ich habs schon seid vorgestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ah, hallo nachbar^^

hastes auch bei gamestop im rrz geholt?


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

ist mir ein rätsel warum sie den patch nicht schon vorher verbreitet haben .... oder den auf 2...3 anderen Servern anbieten..


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (18. September 2008)

1 Gigabyte!? Da sitz ich ja wirklich bis heute Abend...ach man, is schon manchmal Mist wenn man auf dem Dorf wohnt ^^


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Pat schrieb:


> Abends gibts ein paar Minuten Warteschlange auf Zerstörungsseite, aber ist kaum der Rede wert, wenn man dagegen Averland mit 300+ Leuten anschaut. Ich vermute aber, dass die Bevölkerungsobergrenze mit dem Release nochmal angehoben wird.
> 
> Man sollte abends nur darauf achten, dass man während dem Spiel nicht auf den Desktop switcht ( im Vollbildmodus ), weil einem bei der Rückkehr ins Spiel ein schwarzer Bildschirm erwarten kann & man das Spiel neustarten darf. Hoffentlich fixen die das bald.



Ahhh, alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Partyplayer schrieb:


> ich wohn in mülheim auch in nrw also direkt neben essen^^
> und ich muss sagen wer noch das spiel will hier gibts in jedem laden noch stapel weise weil sich das irgend wie keiner kauft aber ich habs schon seid vorgestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL

ich wohn in Essen Fulerum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Direkt am RRZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über die Straße und schon bin ich in Mülheim!

Der Penner vom Gamestop sagte vorgestern er hatte noch keins!


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

> gegen langeweile:
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4963366/Kalkof...eibe_K1_Bushido


Bushido is kagge! Sorry das is keine Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wat 1 GB Patch? hm was für ein Release Update ist das den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DK1979 (18. September 2008)

Mal ne blöde Frage^^

Hab das hier zwar schon alles gelesen ,nur immer noch keinen Schimmer wie jetzt weiter...

Habe eben meinen Key registrieren lassen und hat auch wunderbar gefunzt - nur wo logge ich jetzt auf der Page mit meinen Kontoinfos ein?

Ganz oben Links, das feld sieht so aus als wäre es dafür gemacht ,aber es geht net - kann da nix eintragen^^

THX


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

omg keine lust mehr ich wart jetzt einfach ma ne halbe stunde dann dürfts vll. gehen (haha dieser Optimismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) xD


----------



## mannyc (18. September 2008)

> ah, hallo nachbar^^
> 
> hastes auch bei gamestop im rrz geholt?



Da war ich gerstern übrigens und habs gekauft)


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

Partyplayer schrieb:


> ich wohn in mülheim auch in nrw also direkt neben essen^^
> und ich muss sagen wer noch das spiel will hier gibts in jedem laden noch stapel weise weil sich das irgend wie keiner kauft aber ich habs schon seid vorgestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wird sich schnell ändern, ich konnte seit gestern ja schon mit acc meinen bekannten durch die lande ziehen und muss sagen mich als als wow veteran der ersten stunde hats voll überzeugt, potential is voll da, nur sehen wie es aussieht wenn man alles soweit erreicht hat, alle mmo´ler sind verwöhnt was content angeht, aber wie sagte ein bekannter entwickler "to mutch content is bad" jedenfalls ist es ein richtig schickes game geworden und überall is was zu endecken und die liebe zum detail ist einfach genial


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

so lehrnt man leute aus seiner umgebung kennen^^

naja, die typen im gamestop sind manchmal nen bischen komisch, der eine wollte mir mal für 400euro ne wii andrehen als die "ausverkauft" waren


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ah, hallo nachbar^^
> 
> hastes auch bei gamestop im rrz geholt?



yop hab ich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

Ist der echt 1GB gross?

Na dann kann ich ja erst gegen Nachmittag spielen, wenn ich jetzt in den nächsten 10 Minuten mal reinkomme.

hab hier in kl. Aurich nur ne 800kb Leitung.

Man, warum net gleich alles eben vorher zu Verfügung stellen.

Man lernt auch net von anderen MMO`s


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

> omg keine lust mehr ich wart jetzt einfach ma ne halbe stunde dann dürfts vll. gehen (haha dieser Optimismus biggrin.gif) xD



Gute Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Je mehr man wartet desto mehr ärgert man sich das ses net hinbekommen


----------



## Freebs (18. September 2008)

Ich spiel einfach mit dem Openbeta client... der patch war in 5 minuten gezogen... und jetz bin ich auf allen servern die ich ausprobiere ganz alleine... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> so lehrnt man leute aus seiner umgebung kennen^^
> 
> naja, die typen im gamestop sind manchmal nen bischen komisch, der eine wollte mir mal für 400euro ne wii andrehen als die "ausverkauft" waren



Der Joe (Assistent) ist voll o.k.

Der Cheffe (mit Brille) ein wenig seltsam.
Aber mein absoluter Lieblingsladen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

> Ich spiel einfach mit dem Openbeta client... der patch war in 5 minuten gezogen... und jetz bin ich auf allen servern die ich ausprobiere ganz alleine... sad.gif


Der Open Beta Client is der EndClient (Steht auf der homepage FAQ <- )


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

ja die momentanen sind ok,

der komische langhaarige der früher immer da war (seid der namensänderung isser weg) der war aber schon ein wenig seltsam


----------



## Thedynamike (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Bushido is kagge! Sorry das is keine Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du wirklich geguckt hättest, wüsstest du, dass das Video NICHT zu einem Bushido Video führt.


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Ich spiel einfach mit dem Openbeta client... der patch war in 5 minuten gezogen... und jetz bin ich auf allen servern die ich ausprobiere ganz alleine...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf welchen server biste ich komm dich besuchen, gib name und fraktion ich komm dann


----------



## mannyc (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Der Joe (Assistent) ist voll o.k.
> 
> Der Cheffe (mit Brille) ein wenig seltsam.
> Aber mein absoluter Lieblingsladen
> ...




Jo, der Typ ist merkwürdig. Der quatscht mich immer zu. Hat mir gestern 5 Minuten von seiner geilen PS3 erzählt und das PC als Plattform nicht mehr zeitgemäß sei.....


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich geguckt hättest, wüsstest du, dass das Video NICHT zu einem Bushido Video führt.




stimmt, trotzdem ist bushido kacke^^

bzw. insgesammt hiphop und der gleichen


ja, steinigt mich!^^


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ja die momentanen sind ok,
> 
> der komische langhaarige der früher immer da war (seid der namensänderung isser weg) der war aber schon ein wenig seltsam



LOOLLL

ich weiß wen du meinst!
der war ein spinner! wollte den leuten immer seine meinung aufbrezeln. hat keine anderen zugelassen.

passiert bei gamestop leider häufig. aber der langhaarige war echt ein freak^^


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

> ZITAT(Callmedeir @ 18.09.2008, 10:00) *
> Bushido is kagge! Sorry das is keine Musik biggrin.gif
> Wenn du wirklich geguckt hättest, wüsstest du, dass das Video NICHT zu einem Bushido Video führt.



Omg das war nur ne anmerkung zum dem Typ net zum video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nebenher Myth-Patcher dauerklicken*


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

naja, wenn die kassierer dir sagen das spiel sollste dir nicht holen weil man seid dem letzten patch mitter kettensäge keine körperteile mehr absägen kann oO...


----------



## II-Syrez_Xx (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Darf ich erwähnen, dass ich im Ruhrgebiet wohne. 45 Minuten von Holland entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich wohn ne halbe stunde von Holland entfernt!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

mannyc schrieb:


> Jo, der Typ ist merkwürdig. Der quatscht mich immer zu. Hat mir gestern 5 Minuten von seiner geilen PS3 erzählt und das PC als Plattform nicht mehr zeitgemäß sei.....




LOOOLLL

ich lach mich schlapp!!!!!
lasst uns einen eigenen Thread aufmachen!!!!

Hey, und wie wäre es mit ner Nachbarschaftsgilde!!!! Wäre doch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

II-Syrez_Xx schrieb:


> ich wohn ne halbe stunde von Holland entfernt!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und ich hab internet^^


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

II-Syrez_Xx schrieb:


> ich wohn ne halbe stunde von Holland entfernt!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und ich nur ca. 15 minuten. ^^


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> LOOOLLL
> 
> ich lach mich schlapp!!!!!
> lasst uns einen eigenen Thread aufmachen!!!!
> ...




ich wär dabei


mein bruder sicher auch, dann wären wir schon 3 in unsrer gilde^^


----------



## mannyc (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> LOOOLLL
> 
> ich lach mich schlapp!!!!!
> lasst uns einen eigenen Thread aufmachen!!!!
> ...




Ich suche noch. Von daher hätt ich nix dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

mannyc schrieb:


> Ich suche noch. Von daher hätt ich nix dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




4


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

jaaa ne nachberschafts-gilde das wer ne gute ideeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

mannyc schrieb:


> Ich suche noch. Von daher hätt ich nix dagegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



RvR?
Aber welche Seite?


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> LOOOLLL
> 
> ich lach mich schlapp!!!!!
> lasst uns einen eigenen Thread aufmachen!!!!
> ...



Deveniere Nachtbarschaftsgilde ?

:-)


----------



## mannyc (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> RvR?
> Aber welche Seite?




ja, rvr auf jeden.

ich würde ganz stark zerstörung vorschlagen.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Wie wärs wenn ihr n thread mit NACHBARSCHAFTSGILDE aufmacht und hier den chan net mit euren zeug zu müllt. 
Ja Steinigt mich.!!!


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

TheJuryofEvil schrieb:


> Deveniere Nachtbarschaftsgilde ?
> 
> :-)



Wir wohnen alle in Essen oder Mülheim. Hat sich durch Zufall gerade rausgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist noch nichts festes. Idee steht seit 2 Minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sie scheint Anklang zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn ihr n thread mit NACHBARSCHAFTSGILDE aufmacht und hier den chan net mit euren zeug zu müllt.
> Ja Steinigt mich.!!!



*BROCKEN WERF*


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

[attachment=4881:hierk_nn...xtstehen.jpg]

ich hasse dieses Fenster langsam...


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Wir wohnen alle in Essen oder Mülheim. Hat sich durch Zufall gerade rausgestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich weiß ich verfolge das Thread ca. seit heute 8 Uhr :-)

Wollte nur wissen was du als Nachbarschaft eingrenzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

> Verkleinert 79%
> Angehängtes Bild
> 457 x 356 (22.66K
> 
> ...



Das fenster is ja net das nervt sondern dieser Scheiss rote text der 2mal wieder kommt wenn man sich versucht einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (18. September 2008)

Zum glück hab ich Pre Order 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab mich extra schon mal um 7.00 Uhr eingeloggt.
HAHA steinigt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Wir wohnen alle in Essen oder Mülheim. Hat sich durch Zufall gerade rausgestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






also ich würd sagen alle aus essen, mülheim, bochum, bottrop,

das wär so die ungefäre umgebung


ich würd auch sagen rvr und zerstörung


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

*





> Zum glück hab ich Pre Order biggrin.gif Hab mich extra schon mal um 7.00 Uhr eingeloggt.
> HAHA steinigt mich tongue.gif


*RIESEN BROCKEN WERF*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szin (18. September 2008)

ich hab eine pw mit 15 zeichen und den muss ich jedes ma eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Hab mal was zum Thema Nachbarschaftsgilde eingeführt.

Also!

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=62367


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

ich scheitere schon an den captchas auf der mainpage -.-


----------



## hoherprotektor (18. September 2008)

@szin wie wärs mit copy paste?


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Szin schrieb:


> ich hab eine pw mit 15 zeichen und den muss ich jedes ma eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du Arme sau. dann schreibs doch im Editor kopiers raus. und mach in der PW zeile nur STRG+V (einfügen) dann brauchst net soviel tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Szin schrieb:


> ich hab eine pw mit 15 zeichen und den muss ich jedes ma eingeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




haha, ich hab meinen namen eingespeichert und auf meine G15 aufe gtaste das pw gelegt


also 1 klick pro pw^^


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> haha, ich hab meinen namen eingespeichert und auf meine G15 aufe gtaste das pw gelegt
> 
> 
> also 1 klick pro pw^^



Au Net schlecht. Nur noch alles inner Batch machen und nur noch öffnen und warten bis es geht oder wie?


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

Will Patchen WAARGGHH


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Au Net schlecht. Nur noch alles inner Batch machen und nur noch öffnen und warten bis es geht oder wie?




jop


ein klick = fenster öffnet sich und pw wird eingegeben ü bestätigt, und auf g2 hab ichs gestellt das das fenster beendet wird


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

das suckt sooo derbe.. wenn ich mich nicht bis 13.00 reggen kann bekomm ichs kotzen..
erst akzeptiert er den captcha und wenn ich dann ganz am ende alle daten bestätige kommt "captcha ungültig"


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Du Arme sau. dann schreibs doch im Editor kopiers raus. und mach in der PW zeile nur STRG+V (einfügen) dann brauchst net soviel tippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wollte ich auch grade schreiben mach ich auch schon ganze Zeit, hab nähmlich auch nen 14 Zeichen PW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

So. Bei mir sagt er jetzt "Produktpatch wird gestartet" udn ich komme nicht ins Login-Fenster zurück. Aber es tut sich nix. wenn das starten schon so lange dauert. Wie lange wird dann das Patchen an sich dauern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> haha, ich hab meinen namen eingespeichert und auf meine G15 aufe gtaste das pw gelegt
> 
> 
> also 1 klick pro pw^^




Warum bin ich TRottel nie auf die Idee gekommen???

Na ja, danke auf jeden Fall! So ist man der Enttäuschung zumindest etwas schneller auf der Spur...


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

13:00 Uhr? da muss ich los arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte vorher eigentlich noch ne runde Zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoherprotektor (18. September 2008)

Am meisten nervt das man beim dritten mal rausgeworfen wird nachdem man die Logindaten eingegeben hat


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> jop
> 
> 
> ein klick = fenster öffnet sich und pw wird eingegeben ü bestätigt, und auf g2 hab ichs gestellt das das fenster beendet wird



Das nenn ich Krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da mach ichs lieber auf Konventionelle weise und freu mich heute abend ab den blasen auf den fingern vom dauer PW eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Ich kann es nicht verstehen warum die nicht die Patch als Download anbieten, es gibt doch Tausend Seiten die genug Brandbeite haben, dann hätte GOA schon mal ein Problem weniger.

Mfg


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

cyberon2002 schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr? da muss ich los arbeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was schreibst du so ohne Quelle von 13 Uhr?

So was macht mich noch nervöser...


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

hoherprotektor schrieb:


> Am meisten nervt das man beim dritten mal rausgeworfen wird nachdem man die Logindaten eingegeben hat




tja, bat datei ftw


ich bin grad dabei nen kleines programm zu machen was anhand der farben erkennen soll ob er passwort eingeben soll oder bestätigen und neustarten


dauert nurnoch nen bischen bisses fertig ist, bin noch nicht so gut in programmieren^^


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> tja, bat datei ftw
> 
> 
> ich bin grad dabei nen kleines programm zu machen was anhand der farben erkennen soll ob er passwort eingeben soll oder bestätigen und neustarten
> ...



Und beim abschicken dann das password an dich schickt. DU BÖSER JUNGE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (18. September 2008)

wtf -.- authenthifizierung fehlgeschlagen was soll das jetz scho wieder heißen ich kriegs kotzen


----------



## Zekzekk (18. September 2008)

das schlimmste an der ganzen geschichte ist, dass ich wusste, dass das sowieso nicht funktioniert. Aber mein bruder hat mich trotzdem schon um halb 10 geweckt -.-
Verdammt!


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> tja, bat datei ftw
> 
> 
> ich bin grad dabei nen kleines programm zu machen was anhand der farben erkennen soll ob er passwort eingeben soll oder bestätigen und neustarten
> ...



Das ist die verzweifelte Langweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Und beim abschicken dann das password an dich schickt. DU BÖSER JUNGE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




öhm, nö, wollt das programm eigendlich für mich behalten,



aber gute idee (vorsicht: ironie)


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Anonemuss schrieb:


> das suckt sooo derbe.. wenn ich mich nicht bis 13.00 reggen kann bekomm ichs kotzen..
> erst akzeptiert er den captcha und wenn ich dann ganz am ende alle daten bestätige kommt "captcha ungültig"


nene las dich nicht verunsichern ^^ deswegen 13:00 Uhr ^^


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> öhm, nö, wollt das programm eigendlich für mich behalten,
> 
> 
> 
> aber gute idee (vorsicht: ironie)



So fangen Kleinkriminelle immer an!


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Zekzekk schrieb:


> das schlimmste an der ganzen geschichte ist, dass ich wusste, dass das sowieso nicht funktioniert. Aber mein bruder hat mich trotzdem schon um halb 10 geweckt -.-
> Verdammt!





du regst dich auf weil du um halb 10 geweckt wurdest`?

lol


ich bin seid viertel vor 5 wach


ne stunde tv gucken, dann pc anmachen und emails usw. lesen dann wollt ich um 7 mitn patchen anfangen-.-


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> öhm, nö, wollt das programm eigendlich für mich behalten,
> 
> 
> 
> aber gute idee (vorsicht: ironie)



Achso du erfindest das RAD und schiebst es in die schublade ts ts


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

cyberon2002 schrieb:


> nene las dich nicht verunsichern ^^ deswegen 13:00 Uhr ^^



jo keine sorge.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur um 13.00 kommt das paket


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Achso du erfindest das RAD und schiebst es in die schublade ts ts



Nix verschenken! Direkt auf ebay, Sofortkauf 5 EUR paypal!

Zack! Selfmademillionär!


----------



## Kropder (18. September 2008)

warten-.-


----------



## Marley X (18. September 2008)

Ne frage-Zockt eigentlich schon einer von Euch? 

Bin nämlich noch am instalieren, aber was ich hier bisher gelesen hab hört sich nicht gut an^^


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Achso du erfindest das RAD und schiebst es in die schublade ts ts




sonst meinen eh wieder alle ich würd accs klauen


das war bei den guildwars privatservern auch so, deswegen wurd mein wartower acc gebannt-.-

volkommen zuunrecht


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

Marley schrieb:


> Ne frage-Zockt eigentlich schon einer von Euch?
> 
> Bin nämlich noch am instalieren, aber was ich hier bisher gelesen hab hört sich nicht gut an^^



Ähm zählt EVE online auch? Handel da ein wenig grad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (18. September 2008)

Marley schrieb:


> Ne frage-Zockt eigentlich schon einer von Euch?
> 
> Bin nämlich noch am instalieren, aber was ich hier bisher gelesen hab hört sich nicht gut an^^



ja schon seit montag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clipperson (18. September 2008)

Moinsen - wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis die Bestätigungs-Mail da war? Dauert bei mir nu bereit locker 45-60 Minuten. Habe dann versucht den Code nochmal einzugeben, für den Fall, dass was schiefgelaufen ist, und hatte innerhalb von Minuten ne Mail, dass der Code bereits verwendet wird. Angekommen ist er demnach scheinbar, nur wurde es mir per Mail noch nicht bestätigt.


Grüße


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

tzzz gut das du das Rad erfindest und inne schublade packst...meine Schublade ist nämlich schon voll mit der kalten fusion un dem Perpetuum Mobile...sind beide doch recht sperrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> Nix verschenken! Direkt auf ebay, Sofortkauf 5 EUR paypal!
> 
> Zack! Selfmademillionär!



DU hast grad ne marktlücke entdeckt. Eigenes ebay aufmach mit dem namen yabe.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Clipperson schrieb:


> Moinsen - wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert bis die Bestätigungs-Mail da war? Dauert bei mir nu bereit locker 45-60 Minuten. Habe dann versucht den Code nochmal einzugeben, für den Fall, dass was schiefgelaufen ist, und hatte innerhalb von Minuten ne Mail, dass der Code bereits verwendet wird. Angekommen ist er demnach scheinbar, nur wurde es mir per Mail noch nicht bestätigt.
> 
> 
> Grüße



etwa 2 minuten


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Ortelius schrieb:


> tzzz gut das du das Rad erfindest und inne schublade packst...meine Schublade ist nämlich schon voll mit der kalten fusion un dem Perpetuum Mobile...sind beide doch recht sperrig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




tja, aufräumen ftl


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

die mail war ca. 1 min später da zumindest bei mir... aber scheint grad ein wnig überlaufen zu sein die Funktion..


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (18. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> So. Bei mir sagt er jetzt "Produktpatch wird gestartet" udn ich komme nicht ins Login-Fenster zurück. Aber es tut sich nix. wenn das starten schon so lange dauert. Wie lange wird dann das Patchen an sich dauern?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




also vom betaclint bis zum "FINAL"Betalient waren es 500mb. KP Wie aktuell die DVD VErsion is.

Die Sollen hinmachen, die server sind echt leeeeeeeeeeeeer. Zu 90% niedrige auslastung. Grad ma gesehen, die engländer sind das kleinste volk aber ham 21 server...SPANIEN dagegen momentan nur einen, wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> DU hast grad ne marktlücke entdeckt. Eigenes ebay aufmach mit dem namen yabe.




nenns lieber ibay das hört sich bekannter an


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

so langsam nervts echt, dass die authentifizierung immer fehl schlägt...

Ist vielleicht auch jemand aus dem Raum Freiburg da ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Fenster wieder auf deutsch hinbekomme??


----------



## Marley X (18. September 2008)

Ich vermiss hier höllisch die WoW fanboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wohl noch alle in der Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

ich kenn jemanden der ne wohnung da hat^^ gilt das auch?


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

heeeul.. die captcha kacke geht iwie immer noch nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch 2 1/2 stunden bis das spiel kommt


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> nenns lieber ibay das hört sich bekannter an



ABer ich glaub da macht dann ebay stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vom BetaClient bis zur DVD editons sinds max 1GB aber is ja wurscht updaten geht ja eh noch net


----------



## Clipperson (18. September 2008)

vengence schrieb:


> etwa 2 minuten




narf - übe ich mich mal in Geduld, in der Hoffnung, dass alles glatt läuft. Danke für die Antwort(-en)


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

NEEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN!!!! die haben bei maskworld das ganzkörper gollum kostum ausm sortiment genommen-.-


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Bin auch WoW-Fan aber will Warhammer auch mal antesten...

mann musssich ja mal nach alternativen umgucken ^^


----------



## A2E-DoubleH (18. September 2008)

simoni schrieb:


> ja schon seit montag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



japp..ick oooch. und ihr sollt ruihig alle so leiden wie wir es haben !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der Kubi (18. September 2008)

Man kommt ja gar nicht mit dem lesen hinterher...
Hast du eine Seite durch, sind 3 Neue da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

cyberon2002 schrieb:


> Bin auch WoW-Fan aber will Warhammer auch mal antesten...
> 
> mann musssich ja mal nach alternativen umgucken ^^


BÄH wow


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

ich wollt mich doch als gollum innen wald setzen und spaziergänger um ringe anbetteln-.-


----------



## Kropder (18. September 2008)

wahhhh ich will spielen


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann wär ich nicht so früh aufgestanden. So langsam könnte GOA die Scheisse aber auch mal hinbekommen.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> BÄH wow




KETZER!!

VERBRENNT IHN!!


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

Regok, es zählen nur Anwohner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Freiburg/Emmendingen/Waldkirch/etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (18. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

Kropder schrieb:


> wahhhh ich will spielen



tztztztztz die Ziele mal nicht so hoch anpeilen ^^ erstmal patchen können


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> KETZER!!
> 
> VERBRENNT IHN!!



Was ketzter, Macke?
Ich hab wahrscheinlich länger wow gespielt wie du. Und WOW is ausgelutscht und bäh. meine meinung!


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

@ kropder

genau mein bruder, du noch viel lernen müssen


@ callmedeir: man zweifelt die heilige macht des wows nicht an, selbst als ex spieler nicht!


----------



## Kropder (18. September 2008)

wie war das nochmal mit den mistgabeln und fackeln?^^


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Richtig^^ erstma Patchen können...


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Kropder schrieb:


> wie war das nochmal mit den mistgabeln und fackeln?^^



^^ genau auf sie !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Kropder schrieb:


> wie war das nochmal mit den mistgabeln und fackeln?^^


Damit kannste das wow verbrennen und aufspießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

hätte ich mir bloss die pre order geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

so, ich bin dafür, wenns bis 1 uhr nicht geht, treffen wir uns alle um 3 am düsseldorfer flughafen mit fackeln und mistgabeln und gehn die typen mal besuchen


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

verbennt ihn aller 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xYXdOiBcqOA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Marley schrieb:


> Ich vermiss hier höllisch die WoW fanboys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin schon seit ne guten Std am Battelground Leaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immer schön hier am dauer klicken und drauf achten das mein Schamane nicht AKF geht oder gemeldet wird *hihi*


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

jo könnte von münchen aus direkt losfliegen würde ich schaffen xD


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Da hier eh ein Kaffeeklatsch entstanden ist ne Frage:

Ich will Goblin Shami spielen und mein Kumpel nen Chosen Warri!

Ist das ne gute RvR/LvL Kombo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


I'm waiting for Log In, let me clear my throat! *sing*


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> so, ich bin dafür, wenns bis 1 uhr nicht geht, treffen wir uns alle um 3 am düsseldorfer flughafen mit fackeln und mistgabeln und gehn die typen mal besuchen



Bin ich dafür. Volles Rohr. Teer und Federn net vergessen


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

stimmt, lieber in paris am flughafen so gegen 4 treffen


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

das schönste is ja auf der hp bei den news:

Es ist noch "ETWAS" geduld gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> das schönste is ja auf der hp bei den news:
> 
> Es ist noch "ETWAS" geduld gefragt
> 
> ...



ist ja "Erst" eine stund vergangen^^


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> das schönste is ja auf der hp bei den news:
> 
> Es ist noch "ETWAS" geduld gefragt
> 
> ...



Das hat ne Frau geschrieben. Da heist "NUR MAL KURZ" auch eh 3stunden?


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

bis um 4 am flughafen in paris???? bis dahin läuft das spiel schon seit 13:00 Uhr


----------



## Marley X (18. September 2008)

Wenn meine Top Impa RoXXor WoW Gilde nur wüßte was ich hier treibe...

das werden sie mir NIE verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe schon Angst Das mir War zu gut gefallen könnte; das ich hängen bleibe ..und Wow und der Gilde den Rücken kehre

Is ein komischer Gedanke (allein von der psychologischen Sicht)


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

es geht ja ums prinzip, das die nicht nochmal so ne scheiße machen


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Marley schrieb:


> Wenn meine Top Impa RoXXor WoW Gilde nur wüßte was ich hier treibe...
> 
> das werden sie mir NIE verzeihen
> 
> ...



Du bist Krank!


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

Naja franzosen halt seit nicht so streng mit denen sind auch nur menschen (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## Kropder (18. September 2008)

muss spielen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Marley schrieb:


> Wenn meine Top Impa RoXXor WoW Gilde nur wüßte was ich hier treibe...
> 
> das werden sie mir NIE verzeihen
> 
> ...




stimmt auch wieder, wenn man sich mal richtig gedanken macht, ich hab mit allen meinen cahrs fast 250 tage spielzeit+ offline die vielen unterhaltungen + gedanken usw., ihrgendwie hängt man an dem spiel, bzw. ich kanns mir ohne ihrgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

Mittlerweilen nach fast 4 stunden vorm pc und rührt sich wenig habe ich schon gar keine lust mehr WAR heute noch zu spielen ich hoffe dann auf morgen^^


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

das alte Probem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ganzen franz. Techniker sitzen nun mit nem Wörterbuch in der Schaltzentrale weil alle Programme und so auf Englisch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (18. September 2008)

Ich weiss nicht.. Irgendwie find ich das lustig.

Da haben sie den open beta start gehörig innen sand gesetzt und NIX draus gelernt. *lach*


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder, wenn man sich mal richtig gedanken macht, ich hab mit allen meinen cahrs fast 250 tage spielzeit+ offline die vielen unterhaltungen + gedanken usw., ihrgendwie hängt man an dem spiel, bzw. ich kanns mir ohne ihrgendwie nicht vorstellen



bei mir warens auch über 300 tage seit anfang.. doch hats einfach sein reiz verloren "time to move on"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

hab mein key erfolgreich regestriert auf der seite kann mich aber net beim client einloggen!
was meint ihr wie lang das noch dauert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

naja vielleicht kriegen wir dann doch noch special items als entschuldigung^^


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

will Stumpenz moschen! WAHHHH!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

MUSS SUCHTEN!!! xD


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Ich find das so
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fOqllCYTMgg
reinhörn und mitfühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Seit viertel nach 7 hier im forum... ich hab offiziell kein echtes Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (18. September 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> hab mein key erfolgreich regestriert auf der seite kann mich aber net beim client einloggen!
> was meint ihr wie lang das noch dauert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bis 13.00 uhr


----------



## Marley X (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> stimmt auch wieder, wenn man sich mal richtig gedanken macht, ich hab mit allen meinen cahrs fast 250 tage spielzeit+ offline die vielen unterhaltungen + gedanken usw., ihrgendwie hängt man an dem spiel, bzw. ich kanns mir ohne ihrgendwie nicht vorstellen



Genau auf das wollt ich hinaus-mal antesten und schauen wie sich WAR bist zum Glitsch King so entwickeln wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

bzw. wir sollten langsam mal die rollen aufteilen, wer bringt federn, wer teer, wer fackeln und wer die mistgabeln mit


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

> Anders als beim Headstart gibt es im Moment aber nach diesem Schritt noch eine* kleine Verzögerung*, bis auch die Patch- und Spielserver eure Daten akzeptieren.



"kleine verzögerung"... *schnarch*


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

prontopronto schrieb:


> bis 13.00 uhr



manno >.< is das ne offiziele ansage?


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

ich nehm mein wow mit und installiers bei denen auf den servern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> bzw. wir sollten langsam mal die rollen aufteilen, wer bringt federn, wer teer, wer fackeln und wer die mistgabeln mit


<- TEER 
Und das lied als CHOR singen please http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fOqllCYTMgg


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> manno >.< is das ne offiziele ansage?



nicht das ich wüsste...


----------



## Ortelius (18. September 2008)

ne das ist eine community mäßige schätzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

boah so langsam is das echt ne bodenlose frechheit -.-


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Also so langsam is meine Geduld für heute Vormittag aufgebraucht... werde mich wohl gleich mal außer Haus begeben und es gegen 13-14 Uhr nochmal probieren.. momentan wirkt mir das zu überlaufen.  Ich muss meine Zeit anders nutzen als einfach nur da zu sitzen und zu warten... da wird man nur frustriert ^^


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

hat denn auch wer probleme mit dne captchas?


----------



## thomek92 (18. September 2008)

ohh man ich dahte ich kann jetzt spielen,doch auf der warhammer hp komm ich net auf die schlatfläche um meinen acc einzugeben und im spiel steht immer das mein loginname oder mei paswort falsch sein soll......mhm


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

jo jetzt hab ich die news auch grad gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wofür schwänz ich den hier die berufsschule ...


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> boah so langsam is das echt ne bodenlose frechheit -.-



bin ich einer Meinung...


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

thomek92 schrieb:


> ohh man ich dahte ich kann jetzt spielen,doch auf der warhammer hp komm ich net auf die schlatfläche um meinen acc einzugeben und im spiel steht immer das mein loginname oder mei paswort falsch sein soll......mhm



news von heute, kleiner absatz...

Wenn ihr eure Bankverbindung oder ähnliche Daten in euer Konto eintragen wollt, so ist dies ab dem 1. Oktober möglich. Für den Start des Spiel und den Freimonat braucht ihr diese Angaben nicht zu machen.

Soweit ich weiß geht nur Acc Erstellen und Code Reg


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

also das gefällt mir schonmal an war, die community ist um einiges besser als bei wow


wobei mir langsam die 


omg rofl lkillt die schweine!!!!1!1111!!  ich will zopcken!!!!!111!!!  typen auch ihrgendwie fehlen^^


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> bin ich einer Meinung...



Ich glaub das meinen wir alle langsam. Solche Probleme dürfen nicht auftreten


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> also das gefällt mir schonmal an war, die community ist um einiges besser als bei wow
> 
> 
> wobei mir langsam die
> ...


Ey ne blöss net die sollen wegbleiben!


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

man wöfur hab ich mir n Attest vom Arzt geholt?! Oo


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> man wöfur hab ich mir n Attest vom Arzt geholt?! Oo



Hier zu posten


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

thomek92 schrieb:


> ohh man ich dahte ich kann jetzt spielen,doch auf der warhammer hp komm ich net auf die schlatfläche um meinen acc einzugeben und im spiel steht immer das mein loginname oder mei paswort falsch sein soll......mhm



du musst dich nicht einloggen sondern nur dein CD-Key aktivieren unter "Code" wirst du fündig. Allerdings musst du einen Account haben unter "Registierung" kannst du einen erstellen wenn du noch keinen haben solltest...


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

ne leute warhammer is für mich heute gegessen habe keinen bock mehr ich probiers erst wieder morgän euch anderen noch viel glück


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> man wöfur hab ich mir n Attest vom Arzt geholt?! Oo



Iwo her kenn ich das rofl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> ne leute warhammer is für mich heute gegessen habe keinen bock mehr ich probiers erst wieder morgän euch anderen noch viel glück


Net abkacken durchhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Ich hoffe auch das die WAR Community nicht so wird wie die WoW Community... 

Ich hoffe auf ordentliches teamplay und gegenseitige hilfe, was bei den open rvr servern garantiert so sein wird/muss..


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

hehe ich muss nur lachen, wer nen grünhaut spielt  soll mal /special und /wave eingeben  ich lach mich da halb tot,  bekomm mich gar nich mehr ein, das nenn ich inovatives gefühlsausbruch, besonders wenn er liege stütz macht ROFL


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

jo aber meine frau kommt grad heim vom einkaufen und naja ficken ist doch n bisschen besser und den kopf kriegt man auch noch frei dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

*schnarch*


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> hehe ich muss nur lachen, wer nen grünhaut spielt  soll mal /special und /wave eingeben  ich lach mich da halb tot,  bekomm mich gar nich mehr ein, das nenn ich inovatives gefühlsausbruch, besonders wenn er liege stütz macht ROFL



werd ich mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> hehe ich muss nur lachen, wer nen grünhaut spielt  soll mal /special und /wave eingeben  ich lach mich da halb tot,  bekomm mich gar nich mehr ein, das nenn ich inovatives gefühlsausbruch, besonders wenn er liege stütz macht ROFL



wie bist du reingekommen?


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Nexus_1944 schrieb:


> hehe ich muss nur lachen, wer nen grünhaut spielt  soll mal /special und /wave eingeben  ich lach mich da halb tot,  bekomm mich gar nich mehr ein, das nenn ich inovatives gefühlsausbruch, besonders wenn er liege stütz macht ROFL


Machst das absichtlich? ODer warum willst uns ärgern?


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> jo aber meine frau kommt grad heim vom einkaufen und naja ficken ist doch n bisschen besser und den kopf kriegt man auch noch frei dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn sie das nur lesen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Kubi (18. September 2008)

Ist ein solches Spiel jemals irgendwann ohne Probleme gestartet??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denke das ist einfach mal so...

Einfach bissel gedulden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Trigadon83 schrieb:


> jo aber meine frau kommt grad heim vom einkaufen und naja ficken ist doch n bisschen besser und den kopf kriegt man auch noch frei dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hrhr na hopp dann, ein wahrer seemann sticht auch ins rote meer!


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

naja i-wie sollte man sich aufregen, aber dann betrachte ich mir die Optionen was das bringen würde... nichts -.-


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

muss man sich hier eigenltich wie bei wow für eine Seite entscheiden? oder kann ich auch auch beiden Seiten nen Char machen?


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Ist ein solches Spiel jemals irgendwann ohne Probleme gestartet??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nahja zumindest nach 3h nach eigentlich start sollte wenigtens der Patcher funktionieren
Aber ich wette. Demnächst kommt ne NEWS das es erst um xx.xx am xx.xx.xxxx geöffnet wird aus technischen problemen


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

wie viele level gibts überhaupt, und wie lange dauerts bis zum maximal lvel


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

moquai83 schrieb:


> muss man sich hier eigenltich wie bei wow für eine Seite entscheiden? oder kann ich auch auch beiden Seiten nen Char machen?




so weit ich weiss musst du am Anfang wählen und kannst pro server nur eine seite spielen.. um spione zu verhindern..


----------



## Nexus_1944 (18. September 2008)

Callmedeir schrieb:


> Machst das absichtlich? ODer warum willst uns ärgern?



leider komm ich mit meinen acc net rein, spiele vom bekannten sein pre order acc


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

also ausrüstung hab ich auf buffed für lvl 40 gesehen. .mehr nicht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Ist ein solches Spiel jemals irgendwann ohne Probleme gestartet??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich les immer nur gedulden, gedulden.. *grrr*
wie lang denn noch?
Patchvorgang sollte eigentlich um 7 starten..
und bis jetzt hat sich bei mir immer noch nix getan... *hmpf*


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

na toll.. a steh ich dann schon vor dem nächsten problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (18. September 2008)

man warum sagen se nicht einfach das die übertragung schrott ist und sagen uns ne feste zeit das warten nervt ^^


----------



## thomek92 (18. September 2008)

cyberon2002 schrieb:


> du musst dich nicht einloggen sondern nur dein CD-Key aktivieren unter "Code" wirst du fündig. Allerdings musst du einen Account haben unter "Registierung" kannst du einen erstellen wenn du noch keinen haben solltest...



das habe ich ja alles schon gemacht und auch die mails bekommen...zocken geht trotzdem ne und ich wqarte shcon seid ein stunde *heul*


----------



## Mistico (18. September 2008)

naja ob es der patcher ist der nicht funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Laut war dauert die Übertragung der registrationsserver aud die login server zu lange. 
Naja muss gleich zur Uni wird wohl doch erst heute abend was mit dem spielen.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> wie viele level gibts überhaupt, und wie lange dauerts bis zum maximal lvel



I lol'd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

cyberon2002 schrieb:


> ich les immer nur gedulden, gedulden.. *grrr*
> wie lang denn noch?
> Patchvorgang sollte eigentlich um 7 starten..
> und bis jetzt hat sich bei mir immer noch nix getan... *hmpf*


Also das Wörtchen geulden und bitte um ihr verständnis is jetzt ausgeleihert und hat so ne brechreiz wirkung


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

hmmm ich hab da n smiley was es grad ziemlich genau trifft:* ,,|,, -.-*


----------



## S.E.Lain (18. September 2008)

hmm mit was für nem speed der patch wohl überträgt?


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> hmm mit was für nem speed der patch wohl überträgt?


Das wird das nexte problem sein
Kommen die ersten auf den patch server
wird der in die knie gehen


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

naja einerseits is es normal das nich alles reibungslos funktioniert... aber 4 stunden verspätung schon allein den Patcher zum laufen zu bringen is meiner Meinung nach doch ein bisschen extrem...


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

10 kb/sec oder so damit wir bei knapp 500mb auch heute nacht dann spielen können -.-


----------



## jum (18. September 2008)

Also ich habe immer die max versuche überschritten, wenn ich mich beim client zum xten mal einloggen will........

Aber auf der war-europe.com seite kann man sich ja auch net einloggen. Da kann man doch noch net mal seinen Loginnamen und passwort eingeben....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Erazer182 schrieb:


> naja einerseits is es normal das nich alles reibungslos funktioniert... aber 4 stunden verspätung schon allein den Patcher zum laufen zu bringen is meiner Meinung nach doch ein bisschen extrem...


Das ist schon sehr ARG. Ich glaub das war son derbes unerwartes übertragungs problem und der Programmierer der dafür zuständig ist und ne ahnung hat ist krank und liegt mitm Baguette im bett


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

die könnten ruhig in die news schreiben das sie probleme haben damit und das sie es bis ca die und die uhrzeit gefixt haben... versteh ich nicht warum man die leute nicht informiert.. man sitzt hier und wartet..wartet..wartet.. zwischendurch fängt man an zu denken es könnte ja etwas nicht mit der eigens installierten version stimmen.. man macht sich nur verrückt..


----------



## S.E.Lain (18. September 2008)

wäre vll geschickter das ganze im "torrent" style zu übertragen bei der masse an leuten wäre das meiner meinung nach schon sinnvoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

un nu? das ist ja das problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erry (18. September 2008)

sagt mal ne frage nach dem 232392449 mal wo ich mich eingeloggt habe sagt er mir das meine verusche erschöpft sind.... was soll ich davon halten, hab keinen bock auf ner 9,99€ /min hotline anzurufen oder 3 tageauf ne suppmail zu warten.... -.-
ich hoffe die überschreitung wird nach neuustart des clienten resetet???????
und um an einige comments hie anzuschliessen, ja es ist das selbe trauerspiel wie bei wow vor gut 4 1/2 jahren.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Uns bleibt eh nix anderes übrig als abzuwarten...


----------



## prontopronto (18. September 2008)

13 Uhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

jum schrieb:


> Also ich habe immer die max versuche überschritten, wenn ich mich beim client zum xten mal einloggen will........
> 
> Aber auf der war-europe.com seite kann man sich ja auch net einloggen. Da kann man doch noch net mal seinen Loginnamen und passwort eingeben.......
> 
> ...



Oh mann wurde schon x-mal gesagt, einloggen geht erst ab 01.10. wegen den Zahlungsmöglichkeiten und so !


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

Erry schrieb:


> sagt mal ne frage nach dem 232392449 mal wo ich mich eingeloggt habe sagt er mir das meine verusche erschöpft sind.... was soll ich davon halten, hab keinen bock auf ner 9,99€ /min hotline anzurufen oder 3 tageauf ne suppmail zu warten.... -.-
> ich hoffe die überschreitung wird nach neuustart des clienten resetet???????
> und um an einige comments hie anzuschliessen, ja es ist das selbe trauerspiel wie bei wow vor gut 4 1/2 jahren.


+
ja wird sie, der client beendet sich dann kannst wieder probieren


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Hört euch das an das bringt einen runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ECfTSCZ0oDg


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU mit dem IE gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


JAJAJAJA jetzt muss nur noch das game kommen


----------



## S.E.Lain (18. September 2008)

Erry schrieb:


> sagt mal ne frage nach dem 232392449 mal wo ich mich eingeloggt habe sagt er mir das meine verusche erschöpft sind.... was soll ich davon halten, hab keinen bock auf ner 9,99€ /min hotline anzurufen oder 3 tageauf ne suppmail zu warten.... -.-
> ich hoffe die überschreitung wird nach neuustart des clienten resetet???????
> und um an einige comments hie anzuschliessen, ja es ist das selbe trauerspiel wie bei wow vor gut 4 1/2 jahren.



einfach client neu starten is bei mir immer nach 3 versuchen da sagt er dann wenn sie ihr passwort vergessen haben blablabla einfach neu starten bei mir "gehts" dann wieder


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

die könnten in den News mal wieder schreiben, dass man noch etwas Geduld haben soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melador (18. September 2008)

Rein interessenhalber für diejenigen die schon den patcher laufen hatten , wie gross ist der patch ? (so zur planung halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Ich glaube, dass nach diesem Theater heute GOA nochmal ordentlich von Mythic auf die Fresse bekommt. Mythic war ja schon nach der ganzen Open Beta Sache mehr als angepisst und es geht ja scheinbar so weiter. Die sollen endlich ne professionelle Firma für den Support anstellen und nicht so nen Misthaufen wie GOA.

Es bewahrheitet sich wohl also doch, dass GOA nur ne Abkürzung für "Group of Assholes" ist.


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

hmmm "auf dem laufenden halten"... ich weiss nich wie die das Definieren aber ich würd trotzdem gerne wissen was genau da los is...


----------



## Erry (18. September 2008)

alles klar ^1^1 - 
ich hätte erst ab morgen freinehmen sollen, dann hätt ich das alles in der nacht gemacht - aber das ist leider vergeudetet zeit! 8(


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass nach diesem Theater heute GOA nochmal ordentlich von Mythic auf die Fresse bekommt. Mythic war ja schon nach der ganzen Open Beta Sache mehr als angepisst und es geht ja scheinbar so weiter. Die sollen endlich ne professionelle Firma für den Support anstellen und nicht so nen Misthaufen wie GOA.
> 
> Es bewahrheitet sich wohl also doch, dass GOA nur ne Abkürzung für "Group of Assholes" ist.




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

Ich geb mich geschlagen.. werd erst so um 13-14 Uhr nochmal probieren zu patchen.. 

machts gut freunde der sonne

gl weiterhin


----------



## greenandmean (18. September 2008)

Boha, 

nur gut dass ich auf Arbeit bin und neben den Einlogg-Versuchen noch etwas Buchhaltung betreiben kann. ^^ Ich glaub ich hätt mich in den Allerwertesten gebissen wenn ich für AOR freigenommen hätte und den ganzen Tag verplempert. 

Haltet durch. 

^^


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass nach diesem Theater heute GOA nochmal ordentlich von Mythic auf die Fresse bekommt. Mythic war ja schon nach der ganzen Open Beta Sache mehr als angepisst und es geht ja scheinbar so weiter. Die sollen endlich ne professionelle Firma für den Support anstellen und nicht so nen Misthaufen wie GOA.
> 
> Es bewahrheitet sich wohl also doch, dass GOA nur ne Abkürzung für "Group of Assholes" ist.


lol


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

Melador schrieb:


> Rein interessenhalber für diejenigen die schon den patcher laufen hatten , wie gross ist der patch ? (so zur planung halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



laut paar antworten die ich bisher so gelesen hab...

dvd version -> updated knappe 5xx mb
beta client -> updated knappe 1gb


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA bin endlich drauf aufm patch server^^ hat sich der quickie gelohnt^^


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

vengence schrieb:


> laut paar antworten die ich bisher so gelesen hab...
> 
> dvd version -> updated knappe 5xx mb
> beta client -> updated knappe 1gb


wird sich zeigen. Mir is das wurscht. DIe sollen die technik in griff bekommen


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

Hab DvD version und patch gerade 1042 MB


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Ach das is doch dünnschiss  ,,|,, >.<


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Hab DvD version und patch gerade 1042 MB



seit wann funktionierts bei dir?


----------



## Erry (18. September 2008)

najo - wou hat man einen laptop neben dem pc und eine für gut 567 stunden reichende dvd auswahl im wohnzimmer?


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

ES GEHT
JUHUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

jap bei mir gehts jetzt auch^^


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

ICH PATCHE AUCH    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ES GEHT!#

und der Speed is 1 A ! Beeilt euch^^


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

Ok, ich hab die DVD-Version seit gestern und jetzt fängt er an zu patchen.. es sind 822MB erstmal...


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

OK und abwärts die PATCH server stehen da und werden gleich in schall und rauch in die luft gehen ich geb dem ganzen ca. ne halbe stunde


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

also der patch is tatslächlich 1042 mb groß und habe bisher 2 % bei ner 6000er leitung


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

JAAAHHH JAAAAAAAHH!!!11

ERFOLG!

ich wollte grade aufgeben! 


er patcht!! ERRRRRRRRR PÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTSCHT


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

Die Server werden in Flammen aufgehen muahahahahaha xD


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

HUI. Dateiliste wird empfangen... nur bewegt sich da nix.


----------



## thomek92 (18. September 2008)

bei mir steht immer noch das mein loginname oder paswort falsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Erazer182 (18. September 2008)

alter 1041mb... also leute ich geh vor die glotze das kann dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigChef (18. September 2008)

woohoo!
patcher läuft, glaub ich... ^^


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

Sandman86 schrieb:


> HUI. Dateiliste wird empfangen... nur bewegt sich da nix.




kommt glei, keine sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arehyn (18. September 2008)

Bei mir tut sich auch was...


----------



## Melador (18. September 2008)

Danke Vengence und Mystika-Blutkessel für die schnelle antwort:-)

haltet durch:-) lg Melador


----------



## S.E.Lain (18. September 2008)

mal ne frage für die bei denen es geht wann habt ihr euch regestriert?


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Bei mir is der patch nur 500MB groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## II-Syrez_Xx (18. September 2008)

juhu bei mir gehts auch endlich!!!!!


----------



## cyberon2002 (18. September 2008)

Ja der Patcher geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sie haben es gebacken bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gratz und so GOA ^^


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh... er patcht. Ist denn das die Möglichkeit!?

1024 MB. Kann man irgendwo sehen mit welchem Speed der Patchter lädt?


----------



## jum (18. September 2008)

hmmm bei mir gehts immer noch net


----------



## greenandmean (18. September 2008)

BIN BEIM PATCH. JETZT GEHTS: ^^^

1024 MB groß


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

So jetz nen Fim angucken gehn...um 13 Uhr wird losgelegt Arrr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

JAH zum Glück hab ich Kabel Deutschland 20mBIT muahahaha... trotzdem so lang afk!!

GEIL


----------



## Trigadon83 (18. September 2008)

so etz nun finger wech bis es gepatcht ist^^

schmeiße meine ps3 an und zock noch ne runde fifa^^


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

wenn da wirklich steht, dass das passwort falsch ist, schau nochmalin der EMail von WAR...

normal steht da nur, dass die Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen ist...


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Bei der Geschwindigkeit sind wir ca. 17.00 mit dem Patchen fertig. Glück auf!


----------



## vengence (18. September 2008)

so leute man sieht sich ingame, bin au am patchen^^


----------



## Der müde Joe (18. September 2008)

Hier geht es nun auch. Gar nicht mal so langsam wie erwartet...


----------



## Perata (18. September 2008)

tun die uns verarschen und schließen sich noch welche an *gg??? ich will zooockeennn ...war europe seite geht gleich off bis morgen früh XD plötzliche probleme XD


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

yeah bei mir patcht er   juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu endlich


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

So nun können wir uns auch hier mal anderen zu wenden. So wie. Hmm 
Ich werd Chaos spielen aufm Offenen RvR . n Magus höchstwahrscheinlich und ihr?


----------



## FlixFlux (18. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> mal ne frage für die bei denen es geht wann habt ihr euch regestriert?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. September 2008)

zurück lehnen und the force unleashed weiter zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa on the Battlefield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (18. September 2008)

die wartezeiten von heute sind kinderkacke... 

hättet mal den letzten SO dabei sein müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Kann man irgendwo sehen mit welchem Speed der Patchter lädt?

Kommt mir doch seeeeeeeeeehr langsam vor.


----------



## S.E.Lain (18. September 2008)

jahaaaa endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps hab ich um ca 10uhr regiestriert


----------



## thomek92 (18. September 2008)

es geht jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Erry (18. September 2008)

ich werd wie schon von 1992 meinen goblins treu bleiben sq.treiber selbstverfreilich!


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

es geht net immer noch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumbart (18. September 2008)

ich will mein geld zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlixFlux (18. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> jahaaaa endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das heißt, wenn ich erst eben grade meinen Code registriert habe, kann ich noch eine Weile warten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## II-Syrez_Xx (18. September 2008)

weiß eigentlich jemand von euch, ob ich als Hochelf von lvl eins an mit nem Zwerg questen  bzw. pvp machen kann?


----------



## theTwister (18. September 2008)

man bei mir geht die code regestierung nicht   da kommt immer regestrierungsproblem
das meine daten nicht stimmen oder so aber ich geb alles richtig ein hat von euch auch einer das prob?


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Juhuuuuuu endlich sogar patch sogar schon bei 7%, hätte es mir langsamer vorgestellt.


----------



## jum (18. September 2008)

ok nun gehts auch bei mir. 
Ich habe so um 10:20 reg gemacht. 

War schon fast davon überzeugt, das ich mein Passwort vergessen habe.....


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

also nach meinen rechnungen dauert der download mit ner 2mb leitung (80kbits) genau 3,7048 stunden


----------



## BlackLionZ (18. September 2008)

Bei mir gehts jetzt auch Endlich. Registriert hab ich mich heut um 9:07 Uhr...


----------



## Erry (18. September 2008)

frage wer hat lust sich in einem öffentlichen ts zu treffen ich würde was suchen  und her posten ip channel pw /name etz...??? 
vielleicht ne möglichkeit sich schon bekannt zu machen und nicht allein vorm pc zu vegammeln???


----------



## Mistico (18. September 2008)

wuusa es geht also zur uni und danach zocken wunderbare Sache


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

es geeeeeeeeeeeeeeht juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu *dance*


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Gute Idee mit dem TS


----------



## simoni (18. September 2008)

II-Syrez_Xx schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich jemand von euch, ob ich als Hochelf von lvl eins an mit nem Zwerg questen  bzw. pvp machen kann?



JA, aber du musst zum ersten Kriegslager laufen, da ist ein Flugmeister , der dich in die anderen Gebiete bringt.


----------



## Erry (18. September 2008)

ich such mal eben was 8)


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

naja ok was heißt geht... dateiliste wird empfangen -.-


----------



## Keeral (18. September 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaagh es geht los xD


----------



## Melador (18. September 2008)

Sodele mein Patcher läuft:-) ich werde brav Arbeiten gehen und man sieht sich vieleicht nacher ingame:-)

gl und viel geduld an alle :-) haltet durch:-)

lg Melador 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

ich hab die dvd version und muss trotzdem 1042mb laden, beschiss


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Immerhin schon 3%. Dann bin ich ja rechtzeitig zum Abendessen mit dem Patch fertig.


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (18. September 2008)

JUHU ES GEHT

WAR INC !!!!

:> nur mut leute wird schon ;D


----------



## Meister Obolon (18. September 2008)

38%


----------



## Cenobyte (18. September 2008)

tja, bei mir funzt es nu auch.

Nu leider hab ich hier ne 864kb leitung, und er saugt net ma mit voller geschwindigkeit, also wird es bei mir, mit ner 1GB Daten, ca. 4-5 Std, dauern. Toll echt Toll. Wieder ein Tag verschenkt. Sowas nervt.


----------



## mannyc (18. September 2008)

speed ist erstaunlich gut


----------



## Padstar (18. September 2008)

Also ich habe mich ca. 10:30 registriert, und nun läuft der Patcher, schreitet auch relativ schnell voran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Afk cu ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

kann man den patch ihrgendwo anders runterladen? 80kbits nerft


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> ich hab die dvd version und muss trotzdem 1042mb laden, beschiss



Bei mir steht nur was von 427 MB, hab nur den Beta Clint aber weiß nicht wie Aktuell der is im gegensatz zur DVD.

PS: Lad mit voller Brandbeite 900 KB, bin ca. in 10 Min fertig dann gehts ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Meister schrieb:


> 38%




kannste mir den patch schicken wenne den fertig hast?


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

Wer bock hat 
TS: 85.25.152.12:8837
PW IST KEINS DRAUF

dann kann man sich voher vieleicht kennenlernen und ne kleine gemeinschaft bilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranos (18. September 2008)

Jawoll!
1000 MB mit isdn laden. Man sieht sich dann am Sonntag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nigrutin (18. September 2008)

Komisch ich lade mit Full Speed...hab ne 3000er das heisst alles 4 Sek 1 MB...finds okey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erry (18. September 2008)

TEAMSPEAK für alle einsamen seelen:

IP:  62.75.218.50:8767
Channel:  W.A.R wir warten 8)
Channel PW: warhammer

also vielleicht kann man sich ja schon zu spielergrüpphen zusammenschliessen und den login gemeinsam erleben 8) - ich warte auf euch...


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Naja gut, dann schau ich halt eben noch ne Sopranos Episode. Das hier kann noch ein paar Stündchen dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekomm ich die Zeit eigentlich auf meinem Konto gutgeschrieben? Haha...


----------



## theTwister (18. September 2008)

o man bei mir kommt immer regestrierungsproblem 

hat wer das selbe problem??????????????????????????????


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

ich würd dann gern auf nen Rollenspiel-Server gehen.. Wenn jemand lust hat, ein Dunkelelfen/Elfen/Goblin-päärchen zu machen, meldet euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich übernehm den weiblichen part 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kropder (18. September 2008)

65mb wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

bei mir langsam das wird jahre dauern xD


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

bei mir läd der patcher eigentlich doch recht schnell ... 

bin bei 170/1024 MB

alle 4-5 sekunden isses 1mb mehr


----------



## Perata (18. September 2008)

bei mir funz gar nix, kann mich net einloggen um key zu registrieren was für ne scheiße, naja vtl gehts in 10 minuten und dann is alles SUUPEEER, bestellt ihr alle online beim nächsten ^^ XD


----------



## Azddel (18. September 2008)

Muss mich korrigieren. Wenn der so weiter lädt, bin ich in ner halben Stunde fertig. 30%.


----------



## Callmedeir (18. September 2008)

TEAMSPEAK für alle einsamen seelen:

IP: 62.75.218.50:8767
Channel: W.A.R wir warten 8)
Channel PW: warhammer


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Muss mich korrigieren. Wenn der so weiter lädt, bin ich in ner halben Stunde fertig. 30%.




oO wie macht ihr das-.- ich bin immernoch bei 8 %-.-


----------



## prontopronto (18. September 2008)

moquai83 schrieb:


> ich würd dann gern auf nen Rollenspiel-Server gehen.. Wenn jemand lust hat, ein Dunkelelfen/Elfen/Goblin-päärchen zu machen, meldet euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich spiel den notgeilen Goblin der immer ran will kk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> oO wie macht ihr das-.- ich bin immernoch bei 8 %-.-




also ich mach da nix.. das macht die 20mBIT Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

es gibt einen patch???? muss man den downloaden wenn mans gekauft hat  oder nur wenn man mim beta-client gezockt hat????


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

somit wär die Option von ner weißen Löwin auch dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheJuryofEvil (18. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> es gibt einen patch???? muss man den downloaden wenn mans gekauft hat  oder nur wenn man mim beta-client gezockt hat????



Muss man laden egal ob Clint oder DVD Version !!!

Juhu 75 %


----------



## jum (18. September 2008)

22% es wird es wird 1 Mb in 2 sec. dauert also noch etwa 25-30min dann gehts ab


----------



## Bulk (18. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> es gibt einen patch???? muss man den downloaden wenn mans gekauft hat  oder nur wenn man mim beta-client gezockt hat????



mit beiden musst du patchen


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

hat hier noch jemand ne 2k leitung und läd schneller als 80kbits?


----------



## jum (18. September 2008)

also bei mir gehts echt fix habe jetzt 35%. kann mich net beschweren


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

achso nochwas wichtiges, wenn man beim patchen unterbricht, musst man dan wieder von vorne anfangen oder läd der dann nur den rest?


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

ich glaub das testet niemand freiwillig Regok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

ìhrgednjemand der erst 2 oder 3 mb hat der sich bereiterklärt das zu testen hier?


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

btw. wie groß is der patch eigentlich???


----------



## moquai83 (18. September 2008)

also bei mir warens 822mb mit der dvd-version


----------



## RegokGer (18. September 2008)

`würd sich denn jemand dazu bereiterklären das kurz zu testen`?


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

moquai83 schrieb:


> also bei mir warens 822mb mit der dvd-version



ohhh man das kann dauern mit dsl1000^^


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (18. September 2008)

Also bei mir sinds 1042 mit frisch installierter Dvd Version


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

nur noch 490mb dann is mein patch fertig dann gehts auf in die schlacht muahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkhalf46 (18. September 2008)

RegokGer schrieb:


> `würd sich denn jemand dazu bereiterklären das kurz zu testen`?



Versuchs selber unbd lass uns das Ergebnis wissen =D


----------



## Marley X (18. September 2008)

jA WAS NUN 822Mb oder doch 1024MB..nicht das mir bissel Inhalt fehlt^^


----------



## Bulk (18. September 2008)

Marley schrieb:


> jA WAS NUN 822Mb oder doch 1024MB..nicht das mir bissel Inhalt fehlt^^



mein herren, du patcht halt soviel wie DEIN Client benötigt, wenns 1GB ist, sinds halt 1GB


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (18. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX2QJZYbars...feature=related

<3 50%


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

yeah schon 74 % ääähm ich meine 75% oooohhhh sogar schon 76%    man o man ich liebe dsl 16000


----------



## Kropder (18. September 2008)

25%


----------



## Partyplayer (18. September 2008)

98%


----------



## jum (18. September 2008)

85%


----------



## Knallfix (18. September 2008)

habs englisch installiert, patchgröße 822mb.
patcher läuft ohne die mail nach der code-eingabe erhalten zu haben.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (18. September 2008)

*Muahahahahaha*

Ich kaufs mir einfach erst in ein paar Wochen. 
_(Und wenn dann die Buffed Community so urteilt wie bei Conan dann gar nicht ^^)_

Das immer wieder Leute am ersten Tag einen reibungslosen Start erwarten.....


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Wow... ich hab jetzt schon 33%. Wirklich schnell das Ding.


----------



## ruffs (18. September 2008)

weint will war spielen aber regi ist noch zu schnüff,naja wünsch denen die drin sind viel spaß und lasst mir bitte paar stompen übers


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN es ist nicht gekommen
der postbote war grade da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und er hat es nicht gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin soooooooooo sauer -.-
es ist zum heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeulen


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

der postbote???? der bringt doch nur selten packete, warte auf dhl^^


----------



## Darkekimmu (18. September 2008)

Anonemuss schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN es ist nicht gekommen
> der postbote war grade da
> 
> 
> ...





überwas haste das game bestellt?


^ mist zu spät-.- aber der über mir hat recht^^


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

amazon deswegen wunderts mich auch so...
bei uns kommt das immer mit dem postboten.. naja vll extra für war.. mit dhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## think000 (18. September 2008)

Knallfix schrieb:


> habs englisch installiert, patchgröße 822mb.
> patcher läuft ohne die mail nach der code-eingabe erhalten zu haben.



versteh ich ned bei mir geht das ned =(

un ich warte noch immer auf die mail =(
hab mich so ggn 10 reg. ... aba bis jetzt is noch nix gekommen


----------



## Kropder (18. September 2008)

42%


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

schau in der "versand" mail von amazon da steht bei mir "dhl"


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

ja das ist auch alles normal.. steht auch alles da aber sonst war es halt immer so das der kerl der die normalen briefe bringt auch die sachen von amazon bringt.. und was mich auch ein bisschen stutzig macht das ein kumpel der eine strasse weiter wohnt seine ce schon hat... naja vll ist das ja ein anderer bezirk oder so.. ein bisschen hoffnung hab ich noch.. da ist man schon krank am release tag und das game kommt nicht :/


----------



## Darkekimmu (18. September 2008)

Also ich habe mein WAR auch über Amazon bestell kam mit DHL

42%  ^^


----------



## rey54 (18. September 2008)

habe den code nun eingegeben, wie alnge hats bei euch gedauert bis die bestätigungs email kam?


----------



## Perata (18. September 2008)

3 min 35, 04 sek


----------



## LyráAhdri (18. September 2008)

Ich kann mit den Freien tagen spielen, die mir das Betadesaster beschert hat, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also muss ich das game erstmal nit kafen und kann richtig reinschnuppern *freu* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

und immer noch nicht da..


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

Anonemuss schrieb:


> und immer noch nicht da..



reg dich net aus, bis 18 uhr dauerts noch^^ :-D mein postbote meinte auch wenn die post da war, dauert es ca. 1 - 3 h bis dhl kommen kann^^ und wenns dich beruhig, gib bei http://www.dhl.de/dhl?xmlFile=4037 deine packetnummer ein, man sieht dort eine einschätzung ob das packet heute noch kommt oder vllt. morgen.... bei mir steht auch noch voraussichtlich heute


----------



## Vriojin (18. September 2008)

also für alle ihr bekommt keine weitere mail einfach wersuchen sich einzuloggen patch saugen der ist 1042 mb groß und dann freuen waaaaggg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so geht es bei mir


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

steht bei mir auch.. nur.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es regt mich auf das mein kollege schon spielen kann XD
werd jetzt die zeit mit essen verbringen


----------



## Perata (18. September 2008)

hol dirs halt im laden und schicks zurück...


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

jaaaaaa grad kam dhl waaaagh


----------



## Zeud (18. September 2008)

hab mir das Spiel gerade gekauft und regestriert kann mich aber nicht einloggen um meinen key zu bestätigen -.-


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

Wattn krasser SChei.... musste 2te cd einlegenm und was passiert nichts!!!! jetzt muss ich alles nochmal machen .. .fu*k of war


----------



## Perata (18. September 2008)

gugsch du CODE


----------



## Feldon_1 (18. September 2008)

he ich würde mir auch gern so ein signatur bild von war machen wo her habt ihr das?? (gamona??) find ich nix vl. kann mir wer helfen 

danke


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> jaaaaaa grad kam dhl waaaagh



NEEEIN
jetzt bin ich alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keiner der auch noch warten muss..


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

Welchen server seig ode rgeht ihr eigetlich alle?


----------



## Windhawk (18. September 2008)

was geht ich komm zwar auf die code regi seite kann aber nirgendswo den code oder so "abschicken"


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

Warscheinlich benutzt doe Chrome oder? wenn ja versuchs mit anderen Browser.. lag bei mir auch Daran


----------



## Feldon_1 (18. September 2008)

middenland (ordnung)


----------



## Windhawk (18. September 2008)

Ahrtus schrieb:


> Warscheinlich benutzt doe Chrome oder? wenn ja versuchs mit anderen Browser.. lag bei mir auch Daran


ahja danke mit firefox läufts ahm aber oben wird immer ncoh nich das einlogg fenster angezeigt is das bei allen browsern so? und nirgendswo n account passwort vergessen doer so^^


----------



## Zeud (18. September 2008)

hab das gleiche problem sieht wohl aus als ging das momentan nicht warte jetzt schon seit über 1 stunde -.-


----------



## Bulk (18. September 2008)

habt ihr vielleicht schon einmal auf "Code" geklickt?


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

ich geh averland, JAAAAAA es ist DAAA sowas kann nur mir passieren.. es ist dem postboten zwischen den sitz gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber er war so nett und ist nochmal rumgefahren.. ich haaabs


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

hat wer probleme mim cd-key? also, dass ein Z wie ne 2 aussieht und ein B wie eine 8 z.b.???


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

bei mir ist alles leserlich.. b sieht aus wie B usw...


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

Wenn ich das seh freu ich mich schon auf die reichlichen PvP schlachten^^ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLFY-duhPUU


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

naja bei mir is halt ZZ was aber nicht stimmt, also muss ich etz 22, 2Z, Z2 ausprobieren.....


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

Mal ne frage.. wenn man dvd2 zum installieren einlegen muss funktioniert das dann automatisch oda muss ich auf weitder drücken weil eben hat das nicht geklapt


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

Jemand da ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

Ahrtus schrieb:


> Jemand da ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moment bin noch bei dvd1


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

los mach hinne^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

Ahrtus schrieb:


> los mach hinne^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kla fast fertig :-D


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

musste weiterlaufenlassen auch wenn´s nicht angezeigt wird^^ hat geklappt^^
aber danke^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## think000 (18. September 2008)

ich muss nochimmer auf die reg. mail warten -.-


----------



## fowl (18. September 2008)

siehts schon besser aus
als im vormittag?


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (18. September 2008)

hmm also bestätigungs mail für acc auf der webseite ist nach einer mintue gekommen, kommt noch eine für die bestätigung vom CD key oder..?


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (18. September 2008)

okay, reg mail für cd key auch da, jetzt nur noch warten bis es instaliert ist..und dan patches o_O, sind die eig groß??


----------



## Ahrtus (18. September 2008)

1042 mb


----------



## Topperharly (18. September 2008)

Ahrtus schrieb:


> 1042 mb



OHHH oO das dauert dann bei mir bestimm 5h -.-


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (18. September 2008)

omg, hab ne 6k leitung..was meint ihr wie lang das dauern wird..will endlich zocken >.<


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

Finallly... 100%.


----------



## Sandman86 (18. September 2008)

BOAH ey... da is man gerade mitten im Char erstellen und der Server unterbricht die Verbindung. Dann muss man auch komplett das Spiel beenden.

Und dann is mein Standard MMO Name auch schon weg. Fuck off!


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (18. September 2008)

Jeder so wie er es verdient..hehe ne ..shit happens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## think000 (18. September 2008)

supiii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich bin jetzt au beim patch saugen!

habs nochmal probiert aba diesmal mit anderen nick un login ... dann hab ich reg mail sofort bekommen
ich glaube ichhab mich schonmal registiert un da war dann die mailaddr. vergeben un ich weis leider pw un acc von früher nimmer ^^
aba naja .. jetzt gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dl geht super schnell voran (30 min gesaugt un schon 25%) un bei mir sin es au 1042mb


----------



## Anonemuss (18. September 2008)

reggen hat zum glück super geklappt, gut der patzer mit dem paket.. naja war halt pech das es da zwischen den sitz gefallen ist.. aber was sollst ist ja jetzt da.. nur der patch lädt ein bissl lahm.. hab jetzt mit ner 4000er leitung nach 15 min laden so 12% was so 145 mb sind.. also keine volle bandbreite aber noch genug..


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (18. September 2008)

ehm hab n kleines problem, hab ganz normal isntalt jetzt ist die leiste der instalation grün, da steht  das ich cd einlegen soll, hab ich gemacht und da bewegt sich irgendwie nix o_O


----------



## Disasterio (18. September 2008)

Hehe als Preorder Kunde, habe ich solche Probleme erst in 7 Tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## think000 (18. September 2008)

Kel´Thuzat schrieb:


> ehm hab n kleines problem, hab ganz normal isntalt jetzt ist die leiste der instalation grün, da steht  das ich cd einlegen soll, hab ich gemacht und da bewegt sich irgendwie nix o_O



leg sie einfach rein un lass sie laufn .. wirst sehen .. es installiert weiter ... hat bei mir dann noch so ca 20-30 min gedauerd


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (18. September 2008)

jo jetzt ists zu ende, jetzt will ich mich einloggen und der meint die authentifizierung ist falsch o_O


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (18. September 2008)

okay hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## Dentus (18. September 2008)

Kel´Thuzat schrieb:


> jo jetzt ists zu ende, jetzt will ich mich einloggen und der meint die authentifizierung ist falsch o_O


Frage oder Aussage?


----------

